# Цифровой баян ROLAND: общая дискуссия



## Старков (30 Ноя 2009)

Кто-нибудь играет на таком баяне? Каковы ощущения и тонкости? Долго ли нужно привыкать, в отличие от простого?


----------



## 1alex123 (30 Ноя 2009)

Посмотритe моe сообщeниe в форумe.
Раздeл "Разноe".
Тeма "Архив аккордеонов и баянов".
У мeня клавишный Roland FR-7.
Если eсть вопросы - задавайтe.


----------



## Старков (30 Ноя 2009)

Так есть ли у баяна FR3B, FR3SB электронный аккомпанемент в виде ударных и пр.? И как играть, чтобы соседи не слышали? Есть из этих моделей со встроенными колонкам,есть без.Какие лучше?


----------



## 1alex123 (30 Ноя 2009)

Отвeчаю по порядку.
1.Элeктронный аккомпанимeнт - точно сказать про эти модeли нe могу.
Но думаю, что eго нeт. Есть встроeнный элeктронный мeтроном, но это другоe.
Если Вам оооооочeнь надо, то могу позвонить на фирму Roland и спросить.
Но eсть Альтeрнатива.
Всe инструмeнты имeют МИДИ-выход. Подключаeтe к аккордeону калвиши с
функциeй автоаккомпанимeнта и получаeтe аккомпанимeнт.
(Я так думаю. Могу узнать точно)
2. Всe модeли имeют подключeниe наушников.
3. Модeли со встроeнными колонками дорожe, но позволяют играть в любом
мeстe (в полe, в лeсу и т. д.)
Модeли бeз колонок работают только на наушники или на ВНЕШНИЙ усилитeль с
внeшними колонками (это скорee для студий и концeртов). Качeство инструмeнтов одинаковоe.
Я взял сeбe с колонками (чтоб нe заморачиваться с усилитeлeм) и нe жалаю.


----------



## Комбриг (20 Дек 2009)

Я смотрю, на этом форуме не принято иллюстрировать свои посты ссылками, а жаль...
... Продолжая развивать тему -- "в свете есть такое чудо"
http://www.roland.com/products/en/FR-3sb/ -- Всего за $2900


----------



## r11 (3 Апр 2010)

у меня - кнопочный Роланд ФР7-б, в дополнение к аккустическому Акко.

В плане аккомпанимента в ЛР - есть практически все что можно только представить. Туба, контрабас, бас гитара, ударные и тд и тп до бесконечности. Аккорды тоже на любой вкус и в любой комбинации. Очень легко можно сконфигурить свои собственные наборы голосов (регистры).

Слабым местом является эмуляция меха - динамики, чуствительности, диапазона. Меховое тремоло на традиционное не похоже совершенно. Электронный тембр достаточно утомителен. Бас на баянный ну совершенно не похож, нету в ем рыка - как ни настраивай.

Так что для массовика затейника вполне подходящий инструмент - легок, играет в любую погоду, не требует настройки. Но аккустический инструмент он заменить не может.

У меня струмент предыдущего поколения, но я пробовал и последнюю модель не так давно - тоже самое, вид с боку.


----------



## Mihail (3 Апр 2010)

Ahtung! :nea: Ne zabudite, 4to pravaia klaviatura knopo4nyh Rolandov *sovsem inaia *- NE traditsionno russkaia. 
Sygrati na nei (klaviature) hromati4eskuiu gammu - prostomu nashemu baianistu - nemalo nado porabotati...
Vizualino mojno opredeliti daje po foto: ne baian eto.
Hotia ka4estvo instrumentov otli4noe.

Akkordeonistam namnogo prosh4e...


----------



## r11 (3 Апр 2010)

Ну енто не совсем так. Я бы даже сказал совсем не так.

ПР и ЛР как хамелеоны на Роланде - можно поставить какую угодно систему - и русскую и финскую и ишшо типов пять разных. Кнопки тоже можно переустановить на любой ляд


----------



## motif (3 Апр 2010)

Nemnogo dorogaja igruska kotoruju ispolzuju v duete,xorosho vpisyvaetsa i dopolnjaet  Polzujus izredka.Moje mnenije jesli net lishnich deneg,to luchshe kupit akusticheskij instrument.Roland k sazhelenju imeet dovolno staryje samply zvukov  Za eti dengi mozno kupit keyboard ili sound modul s luchshim zvukom.Jesli chochetsa poigrat?Luchshe popobyvat ili poslushat na Youtube 
Kak solnij instrument zvuchit kak radio,ili ze zavisit ot akustiki zala.Vopros vkusa...Malo dinamichny po sravneniju s akusticheskim.Skoreje kak akopanirujuschij instrument.


----------



## kep (4 Апр 2010)

motif:
Я, конечно, только любитель-аккордеонист, но мои впечатления от Roland FR-7 совершенно другие. 
Во-первых, там не семплы а "физическая модель" - я не помню, чтобы выпустили что-то более современное.
Во-вторых и главных - это ДРУГОЙ инструмент. На нем можно играть одновременно 4 разными инструментами, у него чувствительная к нажатию клавиатура, до 7 голосов в тембре, настройка чувствительности меха - список длинный. Все это требует другой техники игры - аппликатуры, меха, силовой работы пальцев - и все это terra incognita. Что до звука - достаточно на нем поиграть в хороших наушниках, чтобы понять какой там великолепный звук.


----------



## acco (4 Апр 2010)

*kep*,
Короче, это очередной синтезатор в облике аккордеона.
И он действительно хорош для кабаков, так как весит мало да и звук подходящий. 
Интересно что для исполнения и обучения Ролондцы советуют использовать их "дурилку". НО мое мнение - это все ерунда. 
Согласен с *motif*, что если у вас лишнии деньги то можно купить "дурилку", но если вы просто для себя берете, то лучше возьмите MIDI-клаву и звуковую карту и тогда по звучанию Роланд будет отдыхать.


----------



## scottishbox (4 Апр 2010)

Вадим, а с чего это вдруг Роланд будет отдыхать? Они вообще всегда были среди топовых синтезаторов, а в этом сегменте выбор - это уже исключительно вопрос личных предпочтений. И, кстати, несмотря на то, что мне все-таки больше нравится играть на "акустическом" инструменте, Роланд мне в какой-то момент сильно помог в техническом отношении (в плане развития артикуляции). Это к слову о его ценности, как обучающей "дурилки" :biggrin:
По мне - хорошая машина, а при работе в подключку, просто верх удобства. Единственное, требуется время (и желание :blum: ), чтобы к ней приспособиться.


----------



## kep (4 Апр 2010)

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
Безусловно, это синтезатор. Теперь подробности.
Во-первых, это синтез на основе физической модели звучка, не PCM-синтез.
Далее, знаете ли Вы другие синтезаторы с пневмоцифровыми преобразователями? То есть, где давление воздуха в мехах преобразуется в характеристику звука (256 градаций).
Так что "очередной" - ждем другого.


----------



## acco (4 Апр 2010)

*kep*,
Как его не называйте - это очередной синтезатор 
Но, я не имею против, что выступают на банкетах на таком, так как не всегда можно таскать с собой кучу аппаратуры, оператора и главное - иметь минус на любой случай.
Не говоря а целой группе музыкантов. Роланд можно все это исполнить, да и качество за хорошую цену приближено к настоящему звучанию.
Сколько людей - столько и мнений.
Но я люблю живой звук..


----------



## kep (4 Апр 2010)

Вадим,

Я вот про что: аккордеон был создан как портативный орган, но стал самостоятельным инструментом. Hammond electro organ был создан как дешевая замена настоящего органа, но стал одним из самых популярных клавишных инструментов (не заменителем органа). Мне кажется, Roland accordion имеет шансы пойти по этому же пути - стать отдельным инструментом.


----------



## scottishbox (5 Апр 2010)

О, кстати да, мне нравится такой ход мысли!


----------



## belaynp (23 Апр 2010)

Прошу поделиться впечатлениями о FR 7xb
Как звучит его Хаммонд ? 
Есть ли тембр классического церковного органа, насколько реалистично ?
Как реально работает Virtual ToneWheel ? 
Спасибо !


----------



## vladimir2303 (25 Апр 2010)

У меня уже три года этот инструмент и меня он устраивает практически по всем параметрам. Согласен с Вадимом, что это новое слово в аккордеонно-баянной линейке инструментов, который со временем будет абсолютно самостоятельным инструментом по своим техническим и исполнительским возможностям. ТО что касается динамики то здесь также можно играть от ppp до fff, т.к мех очень чувствителен. Но к этому надо привыкать. Что касается слушателей, то пока не было ни одного критического замечания. На любом инструменте - главное уметь на нем хорошо играть.


----------



## pikran (19 Янв 2011)

Получил возможность поиграть на цифровом баяне Roland FR-7XB, причём поиграть неоднократно, а значит оценить инструмент поподробнее. Заранее админам - это не реклама а просто обмен опытом.

Итак, я более 20 лет играю на баяне, только на обычном, акустическом, цифровой инструмент попробовал впервые. Сразу скажу сравнивать его с акустикой не совсем корректно, это инструмент немного другой. Чтобы с первого раза не разочаровться в нём пара советов:
1. Громкость ручкой выставите на полную, и по крайней мере вначале не играйте на половинном звучании.
2. У клавиш очень лёгкий ход, но тем не менее старайтесь вначале хотя бы немного ударять по клавишам, инструмент распознаёт силу нажатия, примерно как на фортепиано. Кстате за счёт лёгкого хода легче играть довольно быстрые пассажи.
3. Имейте в виду у инструмента звук чисто "аккордеонный" это его отличительная черта, чисто баянного звука от него не добиться.
4. Слева рукоятка сопротивления движения мехов. На максиманом значении всё давление воздуха идёт только на датчик, играть удобно, но мех (или меха?) растягиваются очень медленно - цифровой инструмент. Если рукоятку перемещать в сторону минимума то просто при движении мехов часть воздуха стравливается и всё. С одной стороны на максимуме играть удобнее, но с другой стороне при перемене направлении движения мехов получается сильный рывок который очень хорошо слышно. Соответственно лужно либо тщательно следить за движением меха либо переводить переключатель ближе к минимуму. Сам пока не пробовал, попробуй отпишу дополнительно.

И в заключении. Вначале отнеситесь к инструменту как к электронному синтезатору, не требуйте от него слишком много, привыкните к нему. И вскоре вы поймёте его особенности и сможете играть на нём и извлекать из него все нюансы, которые у вас получались только на акустике. Возможности электронного инструмента шире.

По поводу звуков органа не скажу ничего, настоящего органа не слышал, сравнить не с чем.


----------



## gerborisov (20 Янв 2011)

В синтезаторе есть возможность отключать чувствительность нажатия на клавиши, а в этом инструменте есть ли такая же функция?


----------



## kep (20 Янв 2011)

Да, есть. Там комбинация 2 параметров: чувствительность меха + velocity клавиш. Поскольку есть еще возможность играть несколькими звуками одновременно, то и этот параметр можно развеисть по-разному: например, играя аккордеонным и саксофонными звуками, повесить саксофон только на мех, а аккордеон - только на чувствительность клавиш. Правда, первое время очень трудно использовать - все время путаешься, что на что влияет :crazy: 
Но когда освоишь - горизонт выразительных средств расширяется принципиально.


----------



## NIKOLAY (2 Мар 2011)

Может кто поделится инсрукцией (ПОЛНОЙ) не "Быстрый старт", а именно ПОЛНОЙ ИНСРУКЦИЕЙ на РУССКОМ ЯЗЫКЕ для ROLAND FR-7XB ,а то фирмы продющие этот баян предлагют только английский вариант инструкции. Меня конкретно интересует -- 1) Как можно загружать новые звуки. 2) Как их создавать . 3) Как работать с файлами MIDI ? В каком формате должны быть плагины для загрузки ? И многое другое ,Но к сожалению я в английское версии не нашел. Ни примеров ни ссылок нет где все это можно найти. НИКОЛАЙ.


----------



## bossanoffa (2 Мар 2011)

*pikran*,
> Если рукоятку перемещать в сторону минимума то просто при движении мехов часть воздуха стравливается и всё.

Скажите пожалуйста, воздух стравливается всё время, или только когда какая-либо клавиша нажата (как в настоящем баяне)?


----------



## kep (3 Мар 2011)

NIKOLAY писал:


> Может кто поделится инсрукцией (ПОЛНОЙ) не "Быстрый старт", а именно ПОЛНОЙ ИНСРУКЦИЕЙ на РУССКОМ ЯЗЫКЕ для ROLAND FR-7XB


По-моему, ее и не переводили никогда.

NIKOLAY писал:


> 1) Как можно загружать новые звуки


С USB-флешки, но таких новых звуков очень немного - только немецкий выпуск Oberkrainer Extensions, да обещания...

NIKOLAY писал:


> 2) Как их создавать


Никак. Формат закрыт, процесс очень трудоемкий - хуже семплирования, потому что используется физическая модель.

NIKOLAY писал:


> 3) Как работать с файлами MIDI


Проще всего пройтись по индексу англоязычного руководства и дальше по его ссылкам:
MIDI
Channels. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 108, 109
Implementation. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 130
Parts. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 113
Program change. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 111
Remote control.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 87
Sections. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 113
Start/Stop. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 93
TX.. . . . . . . . 70, 73, 75, 77, 79, 80, 81

NIKOLAY писал:


> В каком формате должны быть плагины для загрузки ?


Если я Вас правильно понял, плагинов нет.


----------



## pikran (5 Мар 2011)

Загружать новые звуки не предусмотрено. Лучше использовать midi. Инструмент можно подключить как обычную midi клавиатуру, и там уже на компе и звуки и всё остальное.

С моей точки зрения новые звуки туда загружать и не нужно. Того что там есть и так хватает, остальное можно сделать на компе через midi. Флешка в инструменте предусмотрена только для записи и воспроизведения музыки с неё. С моей точки зрения удобнее пользоваться портостудией, так как инструмент не умеет накладывать партии друг на друга.

Рукоятка, воздух стравливается всё время. Поэтому удобнее её держать постоянно на максимуме, привыкаешь к небольшому движению мехов быстро и это на самом деле удобнее.

Полной инструкции на русском языке нет. С инструментом идёт на английском.


----------



## bossanoffa (10 Мар 2011)

Будьте добры ответить на давно интересующий меня вопрос: воздух стравливается всё время, или только когда какая-либо клавиша нажата (как в настоящем баяне)? Т.е. стоит ли там система клапанов?


----------



## kep (10 Мар 2011)

bossanoffa писал:


> Т.е. стоит ли там система клапанов?


Не уверен, что там настоящие клапана, но мех реагирует аналогично живому баяну: только когда клавиша нажата. В предыдущей модели мех не различал количество нажатых клавиш (что непривычно), FR7X уже ближе к оригиналу - но все равно, ведет себя по-другому, надо привыкать. Но это приносит плоды: настройка реакции меха по нескольким параметрам позволяет очень тонко интонировать без особых физических усилий.


----------



## shnikolaj (22 Мар 2011)

На официальном сайте Roland появилась полная инструкция по FR-7xb


----------



## zhbr1983 (18 Июл 2011)

Поделитесь пожалуйста как настроить выборку на русскую систему. (правую и готовую систему настроил а выборку не могу((( )


----------



## kep (20 Июл 2011)

zhbr1983 писал:


> Поделитесь пожалуйста как настроить выборку на русскую систему. (правую и готовую систему настроил а выборку не могу((( )


В меню: (10) System -> (10.9) Free Bass Mode -> Bajan


----------



## Мигалыч (17 Янв 2012)

Следующий этап...Кто-нибудь реально применял?





Всё!...Решено...Перехожу на iPad/


----------



## pikran (19 Июл 2012)

Насчёт ссылок с ютуба,

Айпад тоже можно применить как музыкальный инрумент. Но с баяном сравнивать неправильно. На баяне, даже электронном есть настоящие клавиши, и это позволяет играть не глядя на клавиатуру. На айпаде играть не глядя не получится - там не нащупаешь где какая клавиша. И ещё. При попытке взять аккорд сенсорный экран сильно глючит и получается непонятно что.

Так что вряд ли.


----------



## sedovmika (19 Июл 2012)

Недели 2 назад приобрел Roland FR 7xb, до этого играл на Тульском цельнопланочном. Любитель, иногда беру уроки по Скайпу, или в Институте Искусств у студента-лауреата (в общем можно считать меня "продвинутым" любителем)! Первые впечатления: очень легко стало играть, перестали болеть руки через неделю занятий. можно играть в жаркую погоду, - потом не обливаешься (комфортные усилия на передвижение мехов). Легко можно обозначить нужные кнопки справа и слева - в комплекте очень много самых разных кнопок. Сразу заметно выросла скорость и качество игры. Вес отличается незначительно, - просто чуть полегче. Голоса... ну поначалу немного не понравились (я наивно полагал что будет играть как "Юпитер"!!), но зато голоса настроены идеально (электроника), и после многократного сравнения со старым баяном "вживую" предпочтение все-таки отдал Роланду (кроме басов). Когда берешь после Роланда Ясную поляну, создается впечатление что мехи совершенно дырявые, а кнопки неприемлимо тугие (вот из-за чего у меня постоянно болело предплечье и кисть правой руки!). Ну в общем рекомендую для любителей (можно подешевле купит FR 3x). А профессионалы и сами определятся, исходя из своих задач.


----------



## sedovmika (27 Июл 2012)

Продолжаю делиться впечатлениями о Roland FR 7xb. Стал очень много заниматься, - руки и плечи не болят, это самое больше открытие, очень отрадное после Ясной Поляны. Аккумулятор рассчитан на 8 часов (так он и выдерживает), мне его хватает на два дня, не больше. С учетом того что я работаю, и особенно если сравнить что раньше больше 1-2 часов просто физически не выдерживал заниматься, это большой прорыв. Конечно профи могут заниматься больше, но они делают это всю жизнь и приноровились экономно и разумно тратить силы при игре. Научился настраивать голоса, сейчас звучание вполне удовлетворяет, доставляет эстетическое удовольствие. Еще плюс, - можно разучивать на РР, не мешая вечером практически не кому (наушники я еще не приобрел). Все это вкупе дает мне более быстрое освоение выбранного мною репертуара, и позволяет постепенно повышать качество исполнения.


----------



## alepyresev (10 Сен 2012)

FR 1-XB баян- чудо!... 2ой месяц осваиваю самостоятельно. Настроил клавиатуры на русский лад, приобрел инструкцию на русском. Научился настраивать тембры.Осваиваю пятирядную технику, (занятно!) Освоил воспроизведение с флешки. Не получается воити с ним в копьютер, нет доравера. Напишите кто нибудь как это сделать? Благодарю. Александр Саранск.


----------



## kep (10 Сен 2012)

alepyresev писал:


> Не получается воити с ним в копьютер, нет доравера. Напишите кто нибудь как это сделать?


Не очень понимаю, что такое доравер. Это MIDI-интерфейс?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (11 Сен 2012)

kep писал:


> Не получается воити с ним в копьютер, нет доравера. Напишите кто нибудь как это сделать?
> 
> Не очень понимаю, что такое доравер. Это MIDI-интерфейс?


Дас ист "драйвер" - маленькая программка, с помощью которой компьютер "общается" с данным устройством. На сайте Роланда не пробовали скачать?


----------



## Sego (23 Сен 2012)

Купил, пару дней плотно поиграл. Впечатления положительные.

Что для меня было основным при принятии решения брать - не брать, это возможность интонировать, т.е. насколько чувствителен мех, насколько отличие от акустического инструмента. 
Мои выводы - делать на нем можно практически все, что и на акустическом. Отличия конечно есть - например тратишь гораздо меньше физических усилий...
Скептикам - по звучанию - настраивается практически все, те же голоса, строй, отзыв, мех, физическое моделирование голосов ( кстати кто то писал - баяна нет там - строить надо, предварительно выставив баянные голоса в утилитах на все три мануала), и добиться можно удивительных результатов. Меня меньше всего интересовали приблуды в виде оркестровых тембров ( это решается проще кому необходимо - покупается например роландовский звуковой модуль и по "мидям" подключается, с соответствующей настройкой контроллеров - и ты имеешь действительно синтезатор). Ну и конечно это не синтезатор в чистом виде, т.к. в инструменте реализовано основное в звукоизвлечении, что есть у баяна, и реализовано блестяще.


----------



## Victord (24 Сен 2012)

Sego писал:


> Купил, пару дней плотно поиграл. Впечатления положительные.


О каком инструменте идет речь о Roland FR 7xb или другая модель?
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## Sego (24 Сен 2012)

Victord писал:


> О каком инструменте идет речь о Roland FR 7xb или другая модель?



Roland FR 7xb

alepyresev писал:


> Не получается воити с ним в копьютер, нет доравера.



На оф сайте Роланда - Порт USB предназначен для работы с миди-секвенсорами. Т.е. он будет работать как миди - клавиатура, в двух словах тут не расскажешь, скорее всего ни какой драйвер не нужен, секвенсор ( Лоджик, КейкВолк и т.д. ) и так увидят его, по крайней мере на оф.сайте про драйвер ни чего не написано.


----------



## tiam (27 Сен 2012)

Подскажите , между средней моделью fr -3x и последней fr-7x в качестве звука есть различия ( в плане"ответа", тембральности и т.д.).? Меня интересует только это...А так понятно. что там голосовых наборов больше, и возможности взаимодействия с компьютером больше...


----------



## kep (27 Сен 2012)

tiam писал:


> Подскажите , между средней моделью fr -3x и последней fr-7x в качестве звука есть различия ( в плане"ответа", тембральности и т.д.).?


По электронике 3х это чистое подмножество 7х - звуки те же, но их меньше. А вот корпус другой - намного легче, поэтому телом может ощущаться разница. Ну и программировать и мало и неудобно - там на табло только цифры.


----------



## tiam (28 Сен 2012)

И ещё вроде как 3 х в отличие от 7х в автономном режиме задействует только 10 батареек, но не аккумулятор, который подзаряжается как в 7х...В итоге поиграл 4 часа и беги в магазин за новыми батарейками. чтобы не зависеть от сети...Интересно. а файлы для 7х, выложенные на сайте РОЛАНД , подойдут ли для 3х?


----------



## kep (28 Сен 2012)

tiam писал:


> .Интересно. а файлы для 7х, выложенные на сайте РОЛАНД , подойдут ли для 3х?


Нет, другой формат. Но для 3х есть туча всего, включая расширения.


----------



## tiam (28 Сен 2012)

Но для 3х есть туча всего, включая расширения. Вы имеете виду здесь? http://www.rolandmusic.ru/products/productdetails.aspx?p=1073&c=32 Но здесь только литература.А где расширения? Или я не правильно понял?


----------



## kep (28 Сен 2012)

tiam писал:


> А где расширения? Или я не правильно понял?


Нет, на сайте толком ничего нет. Я, к сожалению, не имею дела с 3х, но расширения - штука платная, их дилеры отдельно продают, так что это - к Роланду. А вот что бесплатно - это редактор сетов.
Есть такая группа на Yahoo: roland-accordions, там сейчас оживленная дискуссия и мноо материалов по 3х. Если читаете по-английски - вам туда.


----------



## tiam (28 Сен 2012)

Спасибо за информацию


----------



## tiam (29 Сен 2012)

Если верить нижеследующей ссылке, то на 3 аккордеонные звуки менее качественные, чем на 7...Очень жаль, если это действительно так . ..http://promidi.ru/page/FR3xvsFR7x.html


----------



## kep (29 Сен 2012)

tiam писал:


> Если верить нижеследующей ссылке, то на 3 аккордеонные звуки менее качественные, чем на 7...Очень жаль, если это действительно так. ..http://promidi.ru/page/FR3xvsFR7x.html


Да нет, звуки одни на всю серию, даже на единичке они те же. А вот динамики на тройке хуже, поэтому и звук другой. Попробуйте, если есть возможность, послушать демо 7 и 3 в наушниках - вопросы к качеству отпадут.
Блин, ну знатоки там пишут! Навскидку пара шедевров:
_воспроизведение PCM, менее реалистично, чем в FR-7xb_ - а в 7х оно какое? Я уже не говорю про саму формулировку "воспроизведение PCM"...
_Педалью можно переключать звуки, использовать ее как правую педаль рояля_ - ножной тумблер - как педаль рояля? Делей там, делей: нажал - аккорд завис, без нюансов.
В общем, туфта. Это они BK7m впарить пытаются, а он очень хорош - но из другой сказки.


----------



## sedovmika (30 Сен 2012)

ВК 7М - модуль аккомпонемента, стоит около 50 тысяч. Вещь хорошая, но цена... FR 3xb стоит в 2 раза меньше семерки (около 130 тыс), наверное есть смысл ее покупать. Легкая (8,5 кг), все есть как и в FR 7xb. Динамики я думаю не столь уж и плохие (хотя в живую не слышил, только на Ютубе). Педали я не использую, подключаю к этому блоку только для зарядки. Если играть что-то сложное педали потребуются (удобно переключаться ими между сетами и тембрами). В fr 3xb используются батарейки (аккумуляторы АА), и если купить зарядник для них и 2 комплекта аккумуляторов, мне кажется что это достаточно для автономной игры. Брал FR 7xb в отпуск с полно заряженным аккумулятором, играл родственникам и друзьям, мне хватило его (около 8-9 часов игры выдерживает, а это во многих случаях достаточно).


----------



## tiam (30 Сен 2012)

http://promidi.ru/shop/UID_171.html Да, жаль. что для" тройки" это не подойдёт...В таком случае надо искать подзарядку для 10 батареек

http://www.rolandmusic.ru/products/productlist.aspx?c=37 Интересно, а такие платы расширения совместимы с V-accordions ?


----------



## Sego (30 Сен 2012)

tiam писал:


> Интересно, а такие платы расширения совместимы с V-accordions ?



Нет, если только со звуковым модулем от Роланда ( например - http://www.rolandmusic.ru/products/productdetails.aspx?p=1245&c=20), и аккордеон с ним соединить по мидям, с соответствующими настройками.
Ну или любые клавиши ( фантом например) от Роланда по такой же схеме...


----------



## tiam (3 Ноя 2012)

Ребята, приобрёл вчера FR-3 x...Всем баян устраивает, но вот только смущает следущее: как только устанавливаю меховедение на "среднее" или тем более "лёгкое" начинает издаваться звук , как будто воздух пропускает где то в мехе...Слышен звук выпускаемого воздуха.Как только настравиваю меховедение на очень экономное, то звук этот едва слышен...Осмотрел несколько раз мех, вроде потока выпускаемого воздуха визуально не ощутил...Отсюда вопрос:Слышимый "шип " воздуха на среднем и лёгком меховедении- это норма для цыфрового баяна, или это изначальный заводской брак, ведь инструмент то новый


----------



## gerborisov (3 Ноя 2012)

Наверняка всё в порядке. Воздуху же надо куда-то деваться. В звукообразовании он участие не принимает, в датчик идет малое количество, соответственно если пользователь хочет активнее работать мехами там открывается "стравливающее" отверстие.


----------



## sedovmika (4 Ноя 2012)

На мой взгляд (после полугода использования инструмента), - наиболее оптимальным является самое крайнее положение регулятора с экономным расходом воздуха. Звука стравливаемого воздуха при этом не слышно. Кстати, давал поиграть брату, у него привычка "жать" вовсю на меха, так вот - я был удивлен насколько громко может играть Роланд!


----------



## tiam (10 Ноя 2012)

Подскажите пожайлуста, возможно ли увеличить общую громкость динамиков инструмента при максимальном положении регулятора громкости на внешнем корпусе...У меня 3 х...Регулятор громкости выставил до упора, баланс между правой и левой выставил в оптимальном режиме, а громкости не хватает чтобы озвучить относительно небольшое помещение ресторана...Или всё таки придётся подключаться к колонкам...Можно ли увеличить громкость в меню инструмента...Интересует прежде всего аккордеонные звуки?


----------



## chinyaev (10 Ноя 2012)

*tiam*,
Так и хочется сказать: "Мужики! Да Вы чёёё?!" Инструмент имеет встроенные динамики, но они для дискотеки не предназначены! Результатом максимальной громкости станет выход из строя динамиков. В итоге останетесь совсем без звука! Хотите больше звука - подключайте к звукоусиливающей аппаратуре.


----------



## slavicpalca (10 Ноя 2012)

tiam писал:


> .Интересно. а файлы для 7х, выложенные на сайте


пожалуйста ссылочку...очень прошу...


----------



## slavicpalca (11 Ноя 2012)

kep писал:


> velocity клавиш


что ето такое,?


----------



## kep (12 Ноя 2012)

slavicpalca писал:


> что ето такое,?


Это как у рояля, только лучше: звук меняется в зависимости от скорости (точнее, ускорения) нажатия на клавишу. Некоторые звуки меняются кардинально: например, джазовые голоса произносят разные звуки в зависимости от ускорения.


----------



## tiam (12 Ноя 2012)

http://www.rolandmusic.ru/products/productdetails.aspx?p=1030&c=32


----------



## tiam (13 Ноя 2012)

Ребята, что делаю не так в Set Editor? Не звучат тембры выбранные в редакторе...В редакторе выбираю модель...Далее нажимаю кнопку Edit в Orchestral register или Treble register и т. д. Выбираю нужный мне тембр в разделе Timbre.Кнопкой Copy to копирую тембр на определённый регистр( один из десяти)То есть я так понимаю идёт назначение выбранного мною тембра на заданный мною регистр вбаяне...Выскакивает You are over writing Register 1. Do you want to proceed? Поттверждаю. затем кнопкой Save сохраняю...И так тоже самое с нужными мне тембрами и внужных мне секциях

Далее нажимаю кнопку Create set file Select a filename from 001 to 999 to be correctly imported by your fr 3x. нажимаю ок. Далее сохраняю полученные мною файлы 001 ST3 , 002 ST , и т.д. в нужную мне папку на компьютере...Оттуда скидываю на флешку..Флешку вставляю в баян...В меню баяна выбираю USER LIST Кнопками 1 и 2 выбираю номер набора для загрузки...Затем поттверждаю кнопкой Enter...Далее кнопками 1 и 2 выбираю ячейку памяти с нужным номером один из четырёх...Далее Enter>Load>Done. ...Выбираю ячейку. на которую скинул пользовательский набор, но звучат первоначальные аккордеонные тембры , которые были у меня до работы с редактором, но тембры которые я выбрал и загрузил у меня не звучат...Отсюда вопрос:Что же я сделал не так?

Может кто скинет ссылку на информацию, где рассказывается как пользоваться Set Editor? В ю тубе есть инфа, но там видеоролик на французском


----------



## kep (15 Ноя 2012)

*tiam*,
Похоже, пропущена загрузка файла с флешки. Для простоты можно сохранять весь набор на флешку, редактировать в нем, потом загружать. Заодно и бекап получается. Но у меня опыт FR-7X, не тройки.


----------



## tiam (15 Ноя 2012)

А что такое бекап?


----------



## gerborisov (16 Ноя 2012)

резервная копия


----------



## kep (20 Ноя 2012)

tiam писал:


> Может кто скинет ссылку на информацию, где рассказывается как пользоваться Set Editor? В ю тубе есть инфа, но там видеоролик на французском


Tiam, Ричард Ноэл только что выложил видео - прямо по вашим вопросам: Roland FR-3x Virtual Accordion: How to Change Parameters & Load User Sets & Programs


----------



## Sego (15 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте всем. Есть маленький вопрос. Имеется ли возможность переключения с готового на выборную иначе, нежели жать три кнопки, неудобно и неоперативно. Искал в инструкции возможность назначить данную функцию на одну из ножных педалей, не нашел...(


----------



## Roland (15 Мар 2013)

точно знаю что есть возможность программировать переключение выборки регистром на правой клавиатуре, а тогда по факту не нужна педаль для переключения. Нажимаешь 1 регистр и под него все программируешь


----------



## Sego (15 Мар 2013)

ок, спасибо, поищу..., отпишусь потом.


да, и если такая возможность есть, то можно этот регистр потом назначить на педаль...


----------



## Sego (16 Мар 2013)

И еще вопрос... Кто пользует какую звукоусилительную аппаратуру?
Хочу купить комбоусилитель к нему, устал выбирать. Попробовать возможности в принципе нет.
Варианты - остановился или на Маршалах ну или Роланд ( имею ввиду фирмы). Хочется естественно звучания...


----------



## Eugen Meermann (16 Мар 2013)

Roland. Цифровой баян и цифровой аккордеон — новое направление?

Read more:
http://eugenmeermann.ru/roland/roland-cifrovoj-bayan-i-cifrovoj-akkordeon-novoe-
napravlenie


----------



## kep (5 Апр 2013)

Roland анонсировал новую модель - FR-8X (выберите русский язык в закладке вверху справа)

Пока только клавишный. Из самых главных новостей - реалистичный мех и зарядка прямо в аккордеоне. В продаже с 31 августа.
Купившие FR-7X недавно - горько плачут, деньги на ветер :cray:

P.S. А вот и FR-8Xb показали. Даа, корпус менять не захотели, а мог бы быть и меньше, и легче аккордеона.


----------



## диапазон64 (5 Апр 2013)

kep писал:


> Купившие FR-7X недавно - горько плачут, деньги на ветер


Выкидывать деньги на ветер- это покупка ЛЮБОЙ модели Роланд, независимо старая это модель или новая.


----------



## sedovmika (5 Апр 2013)

Ну что же, баян начал походить на микшерский пульт, со множеством кнопочек, ручек... ЗАЧЕМ это баянисту? ЧТО нужно баянисту, в т.ч. профессионалу? Реалистичный звук, некое приближение к звучанию акустики. Если они пошли путем "добавления набора всех аккордеонов мира", я горько сожалею, лучше бы они улучшили существующие. Ведь не звучат ни басы, не правая! Пианино звучит реалистично электронное, а баян нет. Напоминает ситуацию с фотоаппаратами, года начали добавлять мегапиксели, функции и т.д., и однажды купив Сони мыльницу с 16 Мп, я с ужасом обнаруживаю что она не снимает, а портит снимки по сравнению с 8Мп Кеноном. Вот это для меня было прозрение!

Если внимательно прочитать характеристики, то улучшение отзыва на движение мехом у них звучит каждый раз при смене модели (маркетологический ход). Улучшились возможности для "Оркестра", опять же надо послушать, улучшили ли они звучание скрипки, пианино, гитары? Непонятно что они улучшили в правой, - силу нажатия увеличили? Мне кажется что продажи 7-ки стали падать (да и время как бы подошло для смены модели), и вот предлагается для жаждущих "улучшенная" версия. Если произошло не только "улучшение реалистичности реакции меха", но и улучшение реалистичности звука (самое главное в инструменте, согласитесь), то инструмент заслуживает внимание. Если же нет, а добавлены лишь "новые функции и удобства", - овчинка выделки не стоит.

Относительно покупки Роланда - деньги на ветер, не столь однозначные ощущения. Ка это было у меня: купив Роланд, я долгое время вообще не прикасался к цельнопланочной Туле. И настолько он мне казался хорош, что я не мудрствуя лукаво Подарил Тулу брату. Инструмент производил хорошее впечатление на окружающих, особенно когда что-нибудь изобразишь из оркестровых инструментов, да и мюзет многим нравился. Потом, на нём можно играть "весь день" не заботясь об усталости. Но... со временем купил "Супиту", - аккордеон переделанный под баян. И вот тут опять симпатии качнулись в сторону акустики. Сейчас роли распределились 50 на 50, - на Роланде разучиваю, отрабатываю технику, на Супите все остальное. Заметил, если устали руки на "Супите", поиграв несколько минут после этого на Роланде уже не ждешь что боль в руках останется (своеобразный тренажер).


----------



## vikar60 (5 Апр 2013)

Уважаемый диапазон64, а на чем, интересно, и что вы играете, что так против Роланда? Как только вышел первый Роланд, я сразу купил себе кнопочную белую "трешку". "Семерка" была значительно дороже, а по параметрам не сильно отличалась, к тому же громоздкой казалась педаль и как недостаток я видел отсутствие прямого питания от сети. "Трешка" у меня уже 5 лет, не ломалась, и я нисколько не жалею о покупке. Наверное лучше могут быть звуки (а у акустики - нет?), наверное лучше может быть мех (а у акустики - нет?). Сегодня я, вероятно, купил бы Роланд 8х, который анонсировали вчера. Между прочим, мой акустический инструмент - Пиджини Сириус, не самый плохой инструмент. Насколько я знаю, многие уважаемые исполнители имеют Роланд как второй инструмент, а есть люди, которые вовсе предпочитают Роланд всем остальным. *Роланд - готово-выборный инструмент, идеально отвечает, идеально строит, легче аналогичного акустического минимум в полтора, а то и в два раза, не требует настройки, ухода и ремонта, не чувствителен к погоде, можно заниматься никому не мешая в доме.* Достаточно?


----------



## диапазон64 (6 Апр 2013)

vikar60 писал:


> Роланд - готово-выборный инструмент, *идеально отвечает, идеально строит*,


Уважаемый vikar60, 
Если Роланд действительно соответствует Вашим стандартам и идеалам, - то играйте себе на здоровье. Не думаю, что Роланд ( для меня он тоже, что и ТОПАЗ в недалёком прошлом) нуждается в дополнительной рекламе на этом форуме.


----------



## vikar60 (6 Апр 2013)

Уважаемый диапазон64, если вы такой ненавистник Роланда, что же вы делаете на этом форуме? Я не думаю, что у вас есть Роланд и вряд ли был Топаз, чтобы судить об этих инструментах.


----------



## sedovmika (6 Апр 2013)

Вот сейчас поиграл на Роланде, повторил репертуар, некоторые места проиграл помедленнее, чтоб вспомнить. И все это делалось как бы "на ходу": я ходил по комнатам, примощался где есть свободное место, общаясь по необходимости, делая мелкие дела. И все это с Роландом в наушниках! А что такое медленно проигрывать трудные места несколько раз для окружающих на акустическом инструменте? И повторить хоть и небогатый, но достаточно длинный по времени репертуар? Роланд дает чувство свободы, возможность рационально использовать свое время. Но он не дает того, на что способен хороший акустический инструмент "живой звук". Итак: треба (по возможности) два инструмента - обычный и электронный. Говорят есть трудности при переходе с Роланда на обычный баян, но поскольку я привык такие переходы делать почти каждый день, трудностей не ощущал. Единственное, это падает скорость и точность игры на простом баяне по сравнению с Роландом, - я отношу это на очень "легкую" клавиатуру последнего.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Апр 2013)

Опять я со своими 5 копейками. Ознакомился с характеристиками FR-8xb и сравнил с "семеркой". Батарея та же Ni-Mh,24 вольта, емкость 4500 мА в час. Очень неприятно с весом, увеличился (11,9-10,7=) на 1 кг и 200 граммов! Вес в 12 кг считаю перебором, это только на стуле придется играть, по квартире с ним уже не побродишь. Время работы на одной зарядке одинаковое - 8 часов. Размеры; высота +13мм; в ширину +4мм; в глубину (толщину) +11мм. Мощность динамиков одинакова 2*25 Ватт, неодимовые и плюс по 2 твиттера тут и там. Но диаметр динамиков уменьшен с 10 до 9 см. Ну и разрешение экранчика было 128*64, стало 320*240, цветной.


----------



## bayanmir (11 Апр 2013)

Самое долгожданное, что в новой модели будут подбородники и не будет педали с этим толстым кабелем. Ради этого 1 кг веса можно потерпеть.
Цветной дисплей, думаю излишество, - мультики смотреть

Ещё бы встроенную радиосистему :girl_ang:

попробывать бы

диапазон бы немножко увеличили, было бы совсем хорошо


----------



## kep (13 Апр 2013)

bayanmir писал:


> Ещё бы встроенную радиосистему


Wireless Audio for Roland FR Accordion

sedovmika писал:


> Очень неприятно с весом, увеличился (11,9-10,7=) на 1 кг и 200 граммов!



Weight (FR-7x Piano type):
11.7 kg
Weight (FR-8x without straps):
12.1 kg


----------



## sedovmika (13 Апр 2013)

Я приводил данные по ХВ (В -button, кнопочный), обе модели эквивалентны по оснащению: without straps, but with battery (без ремней, но с аккумулятором).

Перепроверил по клавишной (аккордеонной версии). В моем руководстве указан вес FR-7x (без ремней) 11,5 кг, на американском сайте Роланда действительно 11,7 кг. В принципе разница небольшая, получается между 7-кой и 8-кой разница всего в 400 г (по моим источникам получается 600 г). Но почему такая разница в весе между баянами?


----------



## kep (14 Апр 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Но почему такая разница в весе между баянами?


А нет её, разницы, согласно американскому сайту:

FR-7Xb - 11.7 kg
FR-8Xb - 11.9 kg


----------



## sedovmika (14 Апр 2013)

И правда что, так оно есть по американскому сайту Роланда. У меня же в инструкции указано 10, 7 кг (без ремней, с аккумулятором). Сейчас взвешу свой с ремнями и батарей на точных весах. Получилось 11 кг 320 г. Ремни не захотел снимать, значит каждый из них весит около 250 г, тогда мы приходим к исходной цифре 10,7 кг.

Сейчас перемерял на электронных весах. Вес без ремней с батарей 10 кг 670 г. Ремни весят 450 г.


----------



## kep (26 Май 2013)

На американском форуме Roland V-Accordion опубликован интересный текст Ричарда Ноэля (перевод мой):
-----------------------------------------------------------------

В течение нескольких лет, что я имею в собственности V-Accordion, я понял, что приспособил свою игру к V-Accordion во многих отношениях, и я хотел бы поделиться некоторыми из этих факторов с V-аккордеонистами.

Эти изменения являются наиболее актуальными для тех, кто думает о V-Accordion как оркестровом инструменте, а не как альтернативе акустическому аккордеону. При игре на нем в качестве акустического аккордеона большинство из этих факторов менее релевантно.

1. Управление мехом. Возможно, вам придется изменить ваше использование меха для того, чтобы V-Accordion звучал похоже на имитируемый оркестровый инструмент. Один стиль для всех оркестровых инструментов просто не имеет смысла для меня, хотя я готов признать, что это не так легко - менять технику в зависимости от имитируемого инструмента. Иногда нужно акцентировать ноты по-разному, в других случаях вы должны вести мех "мягче" для получения конкретного звука оркестрового инструмента.

2. Чувствительность к силе нажатия. Вы можете осознать, как сильно Вы нажимаете на клавмши при использовании перкуссионных эффектов, эффектов подтяжки, или чувствительных к силе нажатия инструментов. Осознание силы атаки добавляет еще одно измерение, к игре на инструменте. Например, если вы обычно нажимаете клавиши аккордеона очень сильно, вы не сможете эффективно использовать функцию подтяжки.

3. Изменение аранжировок. Оно может понадобиться, чтобы адаптироваться к оркестровым инструментам. То, что звучит хорошо на аккордеоне может не работать при использовании оркестровых голосов, или вы можете просто хотеть создать более интересный звук, чем на акустическом аккордеоне. Вам также может быть необходимо изменить ваши аранжировки, когда V-Accordion не позволяет использовать традиционную аккордеонную технику, такую как тремоло мехом (да, некоторые из нас могут быть в состоянии сделать это, но для многих тремоло мехом крайне сложно на V-Accordion). Вы можете найти себя "бренчащим", чтобы создать гитарный звук, использовать вибрато держа скрипичный звук и т.д.

4. Расширение репертуара. Вы можете увеличить свой репертуар, введя пьесы, которые были бы немыслимы без оркестровых голосов. "Так говорил Заратустра", например, я не играл бы на акустических аккордеонах, но он хорошо играется на V-Accordion.

5. Другие методы. Вы можете использовать другую технику левой руки, такую как блуждающий бас, чтобы воспользоваться преимуществом оркестровых басов. Или научиться играть используя режим "высокой ноты", в то же время аккомпанируя нижними нотами. Или создать рисунок перкуссии с басом, имитирующий барабанщика.

6. Более долгие фразы. Вы можете играть фразы гораздо дольше без страха прервать сменой меха. Это, конечно, зависит от того, как вы установите настройки меха, но в общем-то можно играть гораздо более длинные фразы. Многие V-аккордеонисты оценили это преимущество.

7. Концептуализация музыки. Это может заставить вас изменить способ "думать" о музыке, которую вы играете. Если я работаю с тембром саксофона, например, я думаю, как саксофонист подошел бы к этой части. Дело не только в технике, но в подходе к пьесам.

Я уверен, что есть другие примеры, которые можно привести. В некотором смысле, V-Accordion делает и без того сложный инструмент еще более сложным. Я полагаю, что по этой причине я, кажется, никогда не уставал от игры и экспериментов с ним. Я не могу себе представить когда-нибудь освоения всех нюансов звучания, которые мы можем создать на V-Accordion, но я люблю похождения.

Ричард Ноэль

------------------------------------
В качестве иллюстрации послушайте примеры различного звучания, сыгранные самим Ричардом Ноэлем: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTFvNHD42hY


----------



## tiam (29 Май 2013)

Интересно, а в сет эдиторе(редакторе) эти звуки дублируются...Если нет, то как их редактировать?


----------



## kep (30 Май 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Расширение звуков VA-SE03, интересно, где они создаются: на фабрике или, может быть, энтузиастами?


Самим Роландом, в его собственном формате - энтузиасты, похоже, его не раскололи.

sedovmika писал:


> Неплохо попробовать эти патчи, но где их купить или загрузить? Может быть кто-нибудь знает ответ?


Google в помощь! http://rumidi.ru/shop/UID_6101.html


----------



## gerborisov (29 Авг 2013)

Если кто знает. нужно подключить баян роланд к аппаратуре с помощью радиосистемы. Покупать радиосистему с микрофоном, вроде глупо, ведь у роланда есть выход цифрового звука. Можно ли найти систему, которая использовала его, а не микрофон.? заранее спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (29 Авг 2013)

*gerborisov*,
Цитата:


> Если кто знает. нужно подключить баян роланд к аппаратуре с помощью радиосистемы. Покупать радиосистему с микрофоном, вроде глупо, ведь у роланда есть выход цифрового звука. Можно ли найти систему, которая использовала его, а не микрофон.? заранее спасибо за ответ.


Попробуйте спросить вот здесь - http://www.pop-music.ru/
У них есть группа вконтакте и форум. Больше ничем не могу помочь.


----------



## Кконстантин (29 Авг 2013)

Например вот этой радиосистемой правда моно, но я думаю это не критично)) Я думаю что при записи это будет иметь смысл,а "живьем" моно даже лучше!

http://www.pop-music.ru/catalog.php?id=888880012067


----------



## Victord (23 Сен 2013)

1alex123 писал:


> У мeня клавишный Roland FR-7.
> Если eсть вопросы - задавайтe.


Добрый день! Вопрос ко всем владельцам Roland ов. Стою перед выбором, что купить для "бесшумных" занятий : *Roland FR 7b б/у* или новый 3 хв. Инструмент нужен для занятий дома, а так как любитель, то больших "наворотов" не надо, ну и цена б/у в 2 раза дешевле при практически идеальном состоянии.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## internetbayan (23 Сен 2013)

Есть новый Roland FR 7xb в упаковке,производство германии, мягкий чехол в придачу цена 4000 евро


----------



## Victord (23 Сен 2013)

internetbayan писал:


> Есть новый Roland FR 7xb в упаковке,производство германии, мягкий чехол в придачу цена 4000 евро


Заманчивое предложение. Но уже взял 7в. Думаю для "баловства" достаточно.
С уважением, Виктор


----------



## vev (19 Дек 2013)

Уважаемые владельцы Roland аккордеона,

хотел купить сие чудо природы, чтобы не мешать семье и спокойно вечерами заниматься игрой. Была возможность попробовать и я попробовал FR-7. Клавиатура - жесть жестокая, напоминающая самую дешевую клавиатуру от синтезатора Casio со свободным ходом под сантиметр. Звук даже рядом не лежал со звуком акустического аккордеона. Левая клава издает аккорды едва я к ней прикасаюсь. Как обращаться с мехом вообще непонятно. Ничего похожего на тремоло у меня из него выжать не получилось.

Вопрос состоит в том, это ИМЕННО МНЕ так не повезло, или это и есть Roland? Неужто так все плохо? Есть ли замена Roland-у?


----------



## zet10 (19 Дек 2013)

Замена есть,это Итальянский "Musictech".
По отзывам аккордеонистов которые его тестировали ( до этого играли на Роланде),"Musictech" намного интереснее и качественее.
По цене аккордеон стоит 4000, а баян 4500 евро.


----------



## oleg45120 (19 Дек 2013)

vev писал:


> хотел купить сие чудо природы, чтобы не мешать семье и спокойно вечерами заниматься игрой. Была возможность попробовать и я попробовал FR-7. Клавиатура - жесть жестокая, напоминающая самую дешевую клавиатуру от синтезатора Casio со свободным ходом под сантиметр. Звук даже рядом не лежал со звуком акустического аккордеона. Левая клава издает аккорды едва я к ней прикасаюсь. Как обращаться с мехом вообще непонятно. Ничего похожего на тремоло у меня из него выжать не получилось.


Синтюк он и в африке синтюк


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2013)

vev писал:


> Клавиатура - жесть жестокая, напоминающая самую дешевую клавиатуру от синтезатора Casio со свободным ходом под сантиметр.


Инструмент старый, я полагаю? Либо кто-то разболтал, либо Вы не заметили, что клавиатура с чувствительностью к нажиму, т.е. ход нужен.
vev писал:


> Звук даже рядом не лежал со звуком акустического аккордеона.


По дефолтным настройкам ходили? Там настраивать под себя надо.
vev писал:


> Левая клава издает аккорды едва я к ней прикасаюсь.


Опять же, настраивать надо под себя, кнопки либо чувствительны к нажатию, либо к усилию меха, либо комбинация.
vev писал:


> Как обращаться с мехом вообще непонятно.


А вот это реальная проблема: усилие на мехе не зависит от количества нажатых кнопок. С непривычки можно левую руку переиграть. Но: в FR-8X сделали, как в акустике, так многие этот режим отключают, в роландовском оказалось играть удобнее.
oleg45120 писал:


> Синтюк он и в африке синтюк


Ну, это из серии "Любой аккордеон - мешок с дырками"
Это ДРУГОЙ инструмент. С аккордеона на баян переходить не пробовали? 
Вот ссылка в тему:
1812 Overture on the FR-8x, Michael Bridge
Человек играет _оркестровое_ произведение. Сможет кто-нибудь на традиционном инструменте так?


----------



## vev (20 Дек 2013)

kep писал:


> Ну, это из серии "Любой аккордеон - мешок с дырками"
> Это ДРУГОЙ инструмент. С аккордеона на баян переходить не пробовали?
> Вот ссылка в тему:
> 1812 Overture on the FR-8x, Michael Bridge
> Человек играет оркестровое произведение. Сможет кто-нибудь на традиционном инструменте так?




Это, конечно, "внушает", но на роль оркестра я себя не вытяну... В сети достаточное количество роликов, где Roland выступает в виде всего чего угодно, но только не баяна, а вот настоящего баянного/аккордеонного тембра я что-то не слышал.

Настройки - это, конечно же, хорошо, но было бы неплохо, чтобы дефолтный профиль с минимумом телодвижений давал хорошее приближение к реальному акустическому инструменту. 

kep писал:


> А вот это реальная проблема: усилие на мехе не зависит от количества нажатых кнопок. С непривычки можно левую руку переиграть. Но: в FR-8X сделали, как в акустике, так многие этот режим отключают, в роландовском оказалось играть удобнее.



А где посоветуете потрогать 8x? Может это реально будет сильно лучше. Хотя цена, приближающаяся к не самому дешевому новому акустическому итальянцу, несколько смущает.


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2013)

vev писал:


> В сети достаточное количество роликов, где Roland выступает в виде всего чего угодно, но только не баяна, а вот настоящего баянного/аккордеонного тембра я что-то не слышал.


Ну, например: [youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c6Zrd8AVL8]
А потрогать, это к Роланду в Вашей местности.


----------



## serget (20 Дек 2013)

У меня кнопочный Roland FR-8x со всеми расширениями. Если есть вопросы - спрашивайте.

По клавиатуре - действительно в FR-7b (в FR-7xb такая же) клавиатура - "жесть".
В FR-8xb все намного лучше. Сами кнопки очень качественные, как на акустике, приятные на ощупь, не болтаются и не гремят, но нажатие очень легкое, случайные прикосновения к соседним кнопкам срабатывают. К тому же почти нет отдачи возвратной пружины как на акустике - это и плюс и минус.


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2013)

serget писал:


> Там еще фишка в том, что в отличие от клавишного Роланда, в кнопочном клавиатура чувствительна к скорости нажатия.


Вроде бы, там и там velocity есть, или я не догоняю? В клавишном еще есть "посленажатие": если клавишу дожать, звук понижается / повышается, на кнопках это только подладонником можно сделать и для всех нажатых кнопок одновременно.
А как Вам мех на восьмерке?


----------



## serget (20 Дек 2013)

Наверно Вы правы про velocity, я думал что только на кнопочном есть - проверил инструкцию - вроде в обоих.

Aftertouch не пробовал. Что касается меха, это для меня самый больной вопрос. В двух словах - мех хороший (очень экономный, dynamic bellows - большой плюс по сравнению с семеркой, т.е. реалистичность добавлена), но "тугой", очень рука устает. Громкость как бы есть, но выжать ее надо силу приложить, причем на разных голосах по-разному. Например я балканский набор выбрал и в нем легко подкрутил громкость голосов до максимума и звук - отлично и мех легко идет. А для больщинства других аккордеонов звук слишком тихий, тянуть сильно надо.

Мех/громкость/качество звука очень сильно завязаны на используемые голоса. С одиночными аккордеонными звуками - как правило проблема, с оркестровыми комбинациями - как правило хорошо.


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2013)

serget писал:


> А для больщинства других аккордеонов звук слишком тихий, тянуть сильно надо


Ага, не один я мучался :dance: Я решил это дело так: выставил громкость на максимум, и почти везде кривую чувствительности меха тоже на максимум. Тогда получается играть на среднем звуке, а при необходимости - рявкнуть. Но мех при этом бешеной чувствительности, надо осторожно. Вообще, чувствительность у Роланда необычайная, оттенков можно получить - ни одна акустика даже не близко. Но чувствуешь себя при этом скорее настройщиком


----------



## serget (20 Дек 2013)

В этом то и проблема, громкость голосов сделана для индивидуальной настройки, а не для компенсации проблемы с громкостью. Получается, что выводя все голоса в +40 теряем возможность тонкой настройки. То же самое с Bellow Curve - я считаю, что она должна быть Standard - тогда зависимость громкости от усилия меха более менее линейная, похожая на акустику. Но при этом все очень тихо, поэтому я выставил на X-Light, стало легче, но кривая чувствительности теперь задранная и чуть прижмешь мех - аккордеон взвизгивает.

Если бы не эти проблемы с мехом/громкостью, отличный инструмент был бы. Кстати, они прошивку недавно сделали 1.07 - там добавлен Audio Boost - как раз для решения этой проблемы. К сожалению, он не сильно помогает. Т.е. такое ощущение, что он кривую чувствительности просто еще более крутой делает вместо того, чтобы добавить константу к общей громкости.

Обидно, что это все можно наверняка решить программно, почему у разработчиков руки не доходят? А теперь в связи с закрытием фабрики Роланда вообще неизвестно, что будет с разработкой и будут ли обновления.


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2013)

serget писал:


> В этом то и проблема, громкость голосов сделана для индивидуальной настройки, а не для компенсации проблемы с громкостью.


Не-не-не, громкость голосов я и близко не трогал, я просто ручку общей громкости выкручиваю на максимум, а Bellow Curve - на X-Heavy. Как ни странно, получается гораздо легче управляться с мехом - попробуйте.


----------



## serget (20 Дек 2013)

А у Вас 8х? А то на аватарке я вижу- семерка


----------



## kep (20 Дек 2013)

Нет, семерка кастомизированная. 8х - в планах, но надо денег накопить


----------



## Alexgal (25 Дек 2013)

Я недавно приобрел Roland FR-8xb. С предыдущими моделями Роланда сравнить не могу - не держал их в руках. Да и на акустическом инструменте не играл много лет - когда-то учился в музучилище, работал аккомпаниатором, потом музыку бросил.
В силу "специфики" нашего представительства, инструмент пришлось покупать "вслепую" под заказ. Разумеется, предварительно тщательно изучил все материалы в интернете.
Первые впечатления несколько обескуражили. То, что я услышал из встроенных динамиков меня совершенно не удовлетворило. Во первых, громкость звучания совершенно не сравнима с акустикой, вопреки заявлениям производителя, во вторых, звук показался каким то "игрушечным". Учитывая сумму, которую я за него отвалил, сразу "засосало под ложечкой". При этом никакие регулировки кардинально картину не меняли.
Однако, когда стал играть на наушники, все изменилось, я услышал настоящее благородное звучание хороших аккордеонов, очень достоверные оркестровые тембры и почувствовал легкий экономичный мех, способный воспроизводить любые нюансы. 
Сейчас я приобрел качественную усилительную аппаратуру и очень доволен инструментом.


----------



## sedovmika (25 Дек 2013)

У меня была точно такая же оценка инструмента, - слабый, игрушечный голос, очень плохая оркестровая часть (попробуйте сыграть что-то на "пианино" - дрянь еще та...). Покупал "вслепую", сумма запредельная, и вот оно - горькое разочарование... Сейчас использую его как тренажер. Но... инструмент, его звуки, как не странно, очень нравятся окружающим! А акустический? - ну так себе говорят. Очень странно. Потом понял что они не баянисты, и у них нет большой разницы акустика-цифра. Играю через наушники от мобилы (купил переходник на 3,5 мм). И они срезают низкие частоты, и он начинает звучать как обыкновенный Туляк! Я поражаюсь, почему Роланд не поставил простейший эквалайзер? Столько настроек много, а главных нет. Может быть кто знает как увеличить, хотя бы не много, общую громкость (типа покрутить какой-нибудь потенциометр внутри?


----------



## kep (26 Дек 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Может быть кто знает как увеличить, хотя бы не много, общую громкость (типа покрутить какой-нибудь потенциометр внутри?


Смешной вопрос, но все же: Вы ручку громкости до конца выкручиваете?


----------



## sedovmika (26 Дек 2013)

Да, конечно, но как всегда - кажется маловато громкости, охота побольше...


----------



## kep (26 Дек 2013)

Во-первых, есть Audio Boost - попробуйте его.
Во-вторых, в акустических баянах звук идет во все стороны, и вверх к ушам тоже. А у Роланда два динамика вперед направлены. Попробуйте близко к стене или зеркалу поиграть, поймать отражение звука - большая разница.


----------



## V. Bordunov (27 Дек 2013)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в 7xb возможность назначить перкуссию на оркестровую выборку? Задача - соединить звучание оркестрового тембра с перкуссией.
Может как-то через сет эдитор?


----------



## kep (28 Дек 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> Синтюк он и в африке синтюк


Двое из троих вот в этом джэме используют синтюки. Что они делают неправильно?


----------



## oove (21 Фев 2014)

Я надеюсь, что это для вас интерес 4 различных способа для сравнения один и тот же музыкальный текст:

1 Акустическая аккордеон (Виктория) 
2 FR-8X (Roland) с аккордеона звука 
3 FR-8X (Roland) с поп-группы звука 
4 Использование дополнительных функций, таких как петли и эффекты



Я думаю, что аккордеон является самым совершенным "пользовательский интерфейс", которая когда-либо была разработана для музыкантов. Я не могу жить без него! Оригинальный звук очень многое в моем сердце. Мой абсолютный фаворит для острова. ..

Тем не менее, это всего лишь инструмент, а не философия для меня. Некоторые цифровые звуки лучше работать в определенных контекстах. Интересно, о разделенных мнений аудитории.


----------



## kep (22 Фев 2014)

oove писал:


> Я надеюсь, что это для вас интерес 4 различных способа для сравнения один и тот же музыкальный текст:


Вау!
Для тех кто не знает: Уве Стегер - великолепный немецкий аккордеонист, одним из первых заигравший на Roland, вот его первое видео 2007 года со сравнением Юпитера с FR7:




Он выиграл 2 место на первом роландовском конкурсе, модифицировал свой FR-7 опциями, которых до сих пор нет в "родных" моделях (свайп, etc.). Но лучшие его творения - его видео. Посмотрите его канал:
Uwe Steger
Там что ни ролик, то шедевр!

Uwe, what do you think about the Roland's decision to close the Italian facility? Do you think FR-8X is the last model?


----------



## sedovmika (22 Фев 2014)

Да слухи ходят о закрытии фабрики, может быть Уве скажет более определенно. Вот бы хорошо если профессионалы поделились своими наработками (сетами) со всеми. Ведь в видео звук хорош, даже по сравнению с Юпитером. Хотя Штегер повернулся на 360 градусов, похоже кабель не был подсоединен (возможно стоит передатчик). Очень большой смысл имеет доработка звучания на собственных динамиках, ведь тогда мы можем говорить о нем как самостоятельном инструменте, а не придатке к звукоаппаратуре.


----------



## kep (22 Фев 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> Да слухи ходят о закрытии фабрики, может быть Уве скажет более определенно.


К сожалению, не слухи - есть фицияльный некролог от Роланда, закрывают в марте, обещают перенести производство в Азию.

sedovmika писал:


> Вот бы хорошо если профессионалы поделились своими наработками (сетами) со всеми.


Так у Уве как раз рассказывается про настройку звуков - в 6 частях, с немецкой дотошностью


----------



## sedovmika (23 Фев 2014)

Точно, надо будет срочно поработать видео, английский не проблема (хорошо хоть он не немецком объясняет)! Вот как раз то, что я хотел, спасибо kep!

Дальше и есть на немецком, но разобрать можно, - ведь это настройка по экранчику.


----------



## oove (23 Фев 2014)

Я очень рад с Вашим ответом.
К сожалению, я также могу только догадываться о Роланде. Конечно жалко. .. Дальнейшее развитие, я не могу представить себе.

Кстати - Учебные руководства также на английском языке. (На моем сайте).

Есть также несколько комплектов для Roland и Cubase / Logic шаблон для написания нотный.

Но я действительно хотел, чтобы обсудить принятие цифровых аккордеонов.


----------



## kep (24 Фев 2014)

oove писал:


> Но я действительно хотел, чтобы обсудить принятие цифровых аккордеонов.


oove,
По моему мнению, цифровые аккордеоны - это другие инструменты, очень отличающиеся от акустических. Клавиатура с velocity, возможность играть одновременно разными звуками, петли - все это требует другой техники игры и другого подхода к звуку. 

Richard Noel написал об этом на форуме ROLAND V-accordion:
How V-Accordion can alter your playing
(Перевод есть на странице 5 этой темы)

Видимо, электронные аккордеоны пойдут по тому же пути, что электронные органы (Hammond, etc.) - появившись как копии акустических органов, они стали самостоятельными инструментами.
Кстати, Институт Гнесиных открывает в этом году курс на электронных аккордеонах и баянах, ведет Александр Селиванов.


----------



## oove (24 Фев 2014)

Я не имею в виду принятие музыкантов, но аудитории. Есть очень часто в ущерб электронные звуки всегда плохо. Для меня, звук должен функционировать в музыкальном контексте.
Критики не интересует все же.

Что мы можем сделать?


----------



## kep (24 Фев 2014)

oove писал:


> Что мы можем сделать?


Я думаю, 2 вещи:
1. Найти тембры, которых нет ни у акустических аккордеонов, ни у синтезаторов (где-то на стыке). Несовершенное исполнение, только как пример: здесь Roland играет комбинацией бандонеона и губной гармошки:
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2EXusBwp28]
2. Найти музыку и исполнение, которое можно вживую (live) сыграть только на Roland, как Вы это сделали в "Springtime at the Cold Mountain":
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ-0X6YoL6k]


----------



## rromuro (21 Май 2014)

Добрый день! Недавно приобрёл Роланд FR 3 x баян. Работаю в Set Editore с целью настроить голос. Ребята подскажите: а можно" под себя"настраивать голоса на компе в Set Editore и тут же слышать результаты своих настроек, а то мне надо сначало скинуть все на флешку, провести ряд операций на баяне и уж потом слышен результат. Таким образом получается. что я примерно" на ощупь" двигаю шкалу настроек в Set Editore. Они меня не устраивают и я снова должен все настраивать , проводить ряд повторных действий. Пробовал подключить USB соединение БАЯН- Компьютер, но комп мой инструмент не видит, горит только синяя кнопочка выключения сети. Повторюсь: можно ли работать в Set Editore в " реальном времени", а на флешку скидывать отредактированный материал, только когда достиг приемлемых настроек наверника?


----------



## Alexei (21 Май 2014)

Насколько я понимаю "Set Editor" для этого не предназначен. Не уверен что существует подобный софт.

Разумеется FR-3x может принимать MIDI сообщения, и наверно можно "сказать" ему типа "играй теперь этими звуками", но "Set Editor" этого не умеет делать.


----------



## rromuro (22 Май 2014)

Set Editor для этого не предназначен" . ...Но если Set Editor не предназначен для корректировки нужных настроек на компьютере, тогда что выходит? Выходит я могу сделать нужную мне чувствительность нажатия на клавишу (это как пример, можно другие настройки) только "методом тыка " через загруженную флешку? Не понравилось - снова вынимай флешку, двигай " на ощупь, на глаз" настройки в Set Editore. Сдвинул- сохранил- сбросил с флешки в баян... Не понравилось-снова то же самое...Только так? Нет, понятно. что есть всякие настройки в самом инструменте(регулировка баланса, хоруса, ревера, настройка степени натяжения меха и т.п.)...Но сама работа в Set Editore предполагает "метод тыка"... Нельзя соединить комп с баяном, чтобы слышать нужные тебе настройки сразу с помощью Set Editorа...Или кто то настраивает" под себя" Роланд иначе?


----------



## kep (23 Май 2014)

rromuro писал:


> Или кто то настраивает" под себя" Роланд иначе?


Если Вы читаете по-английски, то вот сайт Ричарда Ноэла, там есть исчерпывающее объяснение настройки FR3X


----------



## Ghelios (3 Июл 2014)

Приобрел недавно аккордеон Фр7х. Сложилось впечатление следующее - без эквалайзера и звуко-усилительной аппаратуры вытянуть реальный тембр аккордеона очень сложно. В наушниках звук один - из встроенных колонок-другой. Причем отличие разительное, хотя с ф-но, органом и эл.фортепиано никаких проблем.
Целый день провозился в попытках воссоздать хотяб отдаленно тембр своего виньени. Решил собрать с нуля - отдельно фагот(искал максимально приближенный к моему), кларнет, пиколка. Беда в следующем - большинство звуков аккордеонов являются ускоренными семплами. 
Например "до" первой октавы звучит качественно. Красивый сочный звук, оригинальный. А потом они берут и разтягивают его до "ми" а то и "фа" первой октавы, причем это очень сильно заметно. Просто ускоряют семпл. 
Кто знает как с этим бороться? Может какие обновления вышли, исправляющие это?


----------



## sedovmika (4 Июл 2014)

Ходил специально в магазин, проверял как там звучит эл.фортепиано. Потом сравнивал как на Роланде. Если кто проделает то же самое, то сильно удивится! Даже фано (программа) на ПК воспроизводит качественнее. В то же время, смотришь по Ютубу как воспроизводят звук разные баяны, аккордеоны, и звучат они очень даже хорошо, несмотря на копеечные колонки (тут даже тема есть - оцените звучание того или иного инструмента, который звучит красивее)? 
И что-же, как Роланд может к нам прислушаться и сделать обновление ПО учитывая пожелания? Как за глухой стеной, ничего не добьемся от них. 
Очень понравился предыдущий пост, это первый человек который говорит дельные вещи по этой теме. Может быть кто-то близок к фирме Роланд и что-то скажет им? Ну хотя бы признали что оркестровые звучат хуже чем простенькие, дешевые эл.инструменты, и довели хотя бы звучание до их уровня, это ведь возможно? А потом бы и баянными (аккордеонными) голосами занялись. Ведь есть удачные решения у Каваньолы и др. фирм. Как мы можем сообща передать Роланду наши пожелания?

То что они продают за деньги, это конечно беспредел, да и не уверен что там на порядок все лучше. Беспредел, потомучто мало альтернатив, и эти дельцы беззастенчиво грабят музыкантов, любителей, спрятавших за ширму молчания, игнорирования. Как разорвать этот круг?


----------



## kep (4 Июл 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> эти дельцы беззастенчиво грабят музыкантов, любителей, спрятавших за ширму молчания, игнорирования. Как разорвать этот круг?


Уже никак. Роланд закрыл итальянскую фабрику и все производство аккордеонов.
Так что мы теперь можем предметно оценить, как оно лучше: с беззастенчивыми дельцами или без них.

Ghelios писал:


> Беда в следующем - большинство звуков аккордеонов являются ускоренными семплами.


Роланд декларировал, что они используйут не семплы, а физическую модель синтеза. Как - трудно сказать, кроме рекламного описания я ничего не нашел.


----------



## vev (4 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> Уже никак. Роланд закрыл итальянскую фабрику и все производство аккордеонов.
> Так что мы теперь можем предметно оценить, как оно лучше: с беззастенчивыми дельцами или без них.



Иными словами всем тем, кто купил роландовские инструменты теперь и обратиться не к кому, если что-либо с техникой приключится и остается уповать на надежность китайской электроники? Ну и какие в этом случае инструменты перспективнее: электронные или акустические?


----------



## sedovmika (4 Июл 2014)

Выпустили 8-ку и в кусты, макаронники, мало им под Сталинградом шею намылили! А как же програмная поддержка продукта, обновления? Баян, пусть даже электронный не на 5 же лет рассчитан, а хотя бы на 15-20, стоимость же должна "окупится" для владельцев? Беспредельщики, но продают за деньги "улучшенные" сеты, навариваются на нашем брате. Лучше бы не брались за дело, а то обнадежили (обманули) музыкантов и пускают слухи: то они в Китае, то в Италии остаются. Надо выразить этим дельцам общественное презрение от лица российских музыкантов!


----------



## Кконстантин (4 Июл 2014)

Я уже не раз говорил что в этих чудо-инструментах используют fm синтез http://www.muzoborudovanie.ru/equip/studio/softsynth/fm/fmsynths.php

Это далеко не сэмплер)) и никогда им не будет))
Деньги на ветер))


----------



## sedovmika (4 Июл 2014)

Вот беда! Караул! обман!!


----------



## kep (5 Июл 2014)

Кконстантин писал:


> Это далеко не сэмплер)) и никогда им не будет))


Можете доказать?


----------



## serget (5 Июл 2014)

Могу подтвердить, что сэмплированием там и не пахнет. Основание: 1) банк расширения имеет память 8МБ - для сэмплов это ничтожно мало
2) представитель Роланда потдвердил, что они используют синтез таким образом - сэмплируют реальный инструмент в лаборатории а потом подбирают на него параметры для синтеза, которые зашивают в ПЗУ.

Когда я купил 8х, то был поначалу жутко разочарован качеством звука - перебрал все пресеты - полная фигня - дешевая электронная игрушка, на аккордеон мало похожа. Но при известном терпении, комбинируя звук аккордеона с оркестровыми можно вытащить весьма интересные комбинации. Из чисто аккордеонных больше всего понравился балканский аккордеон - просто выкрутил голоса на максимум да добавил всяких регистров для сочности - вроде неплохо, звучнее чем акустика даже. Французский мюзет или итальянский сложнее получить - лучше подмешивать оркестровые звуки.

В принципе, мне нравится и знакомым тоже, хотя когда только из коробки, со стандартными звуками - многие недоумевали - зачем такую ерунду купил. Конечно, души настоящего инструмента в нем нет, но для эстрады - хорош, нужно только массу времени на настройки потратить. 

Одна из основных проблем (и это вице-пресидент Роланда подтвердил, когда мы с ним на выставке общались) - узкий, "маленький" звук. У акустического инструмента он такой "широкий", разливистый, объемный (не значит "громкий"), а тут как бы плейер засунули в маленькую банку и спрятали внутри корпуса. По-идее, лечить это можно хорошими внешними динамиками, но хотелось бы играть как есть, без аппаратуры.

Еще обнаружил архипозную настройку в плане расширения и придания сочности звука - эффект "эквалайзер". К сожалению, он только на правую руку работает.

Мое резюме - про 33 (или 40 для Далапе) аккордеонных пресета можно смело забыть, про UserPrograms заводские - тоже. Надо брать просто тембры аккордеона (их всего около 13-ти) и крутить их. Из 288 оркестровых звуков можно отобрать пару десятков вменяемых и их комбинировать. Орган пока не смотрел, но люди хвалят. 
В целом, я доволен, что купил его - он не для замены акустики а как дополнение. Некоторые песни, для которых удалось интересные UserProgram настроить из микса аккордеона и разных флейт, плюс немного барабанов - я безоговорочно отдаю предпочтение Роланду, а вот классику играть на нем и не пытаюсь. Ну это чисто мой опыт. 
Кстати на Роланде вот что можно вытворить - одному за целый ансамбль сыграть:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nJ3o4E1gww&list=TLywz36bp3TYTP4dd23RpHL6V5SKyTt
FRi&index=12


----------



## Кконстантин (5 Июл 2014)

Немного денег и о чудо ты ЧЕЛОВЕК-ОРКЕСТР!
http://music-80.ru/node/3077


----------



## kep (6 Июл 2014)

serget писал:


> Могу подтвердить, что сэмплированием там и не пахнет. Основание: 1) банк расширения имеет память 8МБ - для сэмплов это ничтожно мало
> 2) представитель Роланда потдвердил, что они используют синтез таким образом - сэмплируют реальный инструмент в лаборатории а потом подбирают на него параметры для синтеза, которые зашивают в ПЗУ.


Вот как раз синтезом на физической модели они и занимаются. Я пока нашел только одно приличное описание: Physical Modelling Synthesis Explained, но и из него видно, что к ФМ-синтезу не имеет отношения.

serget писал:


> Когда я купил 8х, то был поначалу жутко разочарован качеством звука - перебрал все пресеты - полная фигня - дешевая электронная игрушка, на аккордеон мало похожа. Но при известном терпении, комбинируя звук аккордеона с оркестровыми можно вытащить весьма интересные комбинации.


Ага, дальше других на этом пути продвинулся Ричард Ноел - послушайте его тембры, включая мюзетт и многое другое.

serget писал:


> По-идее, лечить это можно хорошими внешними динамиками, но хотелось бы играть как есть, без аппаратуры.


Боюсь, не получится. Из трех параметров: вес, громкость, качество звука - можно выбрать только два. Они выбрали громкость и вес, применив усилитель класса Д.

Кконстантин писал:


> классику играть на нем и не пытаюсь.


Не, можно:
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxIa8i7RhXM]


----------



## vev (6 Июл 2014)

*kep*,
Чейто ссылка на физическую модель не работает 

Да, у Ноела оно уже пристойно звучит, но в комплекте с аккордеоном Ноела не поставляют, а самому до этого дойти...

Ситуация очень напоминает iPhone и Андроиды: потенциал у Андроида может и большой, но вместо использования телефона (только на основании личного опыта) пришлось заниматься бесконечными кастомизациями, а затем он сдох...  IPhone же работает в коробочном варианте и работает стабильно и надежно уже не первый год. 

Так вот я бы предпочел аккордеон, на котором можно играть СРАЗУ. Ну примерно как на живом инструменте.


----------



## kep (6 Июл 2014)

vev писал:


> Чейто ссылка на физическую модель не работает


Исправил.

vev писал:


> Да, у Ноела оно уже пристойно звучит, но в комплекте с аккордеоном Ноела не поставляют, а самому до этого дойти...


Он свои банки продает, на странице есть линки для каждой модели Роланда.

vev писал:


> Так вот я бы предпочел аккордеон, на котором можно играть СРАЗУ. Ну примерно как на живом инструменте.


Таки плохо  Тут в соседней теме про разыгрывание нового инструмента ругань была - не участвовали?
Мне кажется, электронный инструмент абсолютно нуждается в разыгрывании, чтобы обрести индивидуальность, присущую акустике изначально. Так что сразу - не выйдет. Но я свои звуки и настройки переношу уже в третий инструмент - с изменениями, разумеется. И мой аккордеон звучит вполне индивидуально.


----------



## vev (6 Июл 2014)

*kep*,
Ну вот, не сам Нолан, так доплата за его труд  то есть за то, что не доделал производитель. 

В соседней теме "разыгрывали" аккордеон в два раза дешевле Роланда и ему это хоть как-то простить можно. Хотя разыгрываться там нечему, если все на фабрике подогнали по-уму и с руками. 

А вот инструмент по цене сопоставимый со Скандалью должен играть "из коробки" хоть убейте. 

Вполне возможно, что этот конструктор с гордым названием "инструмент" и имеет право на существование, но сильно с другой ценой. А памятуя о надежности китайской электроники, вообще при любой цене покупка сомнительная. 

Кто мне сможет внятно объяснить, почему качественное цифровое пианино от Ямахи стоит 130тр, а этот продукт ценит себя в два раза дороже?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (6 Июл 2014)

vev писал:


> Кто мне сможет внятно объяснить, почему качественное цифровое пианино от Ямахи стоит 130тр, а этот продукт ценит себя в два раза дороже?


За такие деньги можно взять уже не просто цифровое пианино, а профессиональную рабочую станцию - http://www.pop-music.ru/catalog.php?id=88880004004
Производители сами убивают баян и аккордеон неконкурентноспособной ценой. Я тоже думаю - почему?


----------



## VladimirL (6 Июл 2014)

V-Accordion вроде бы до уровня рабочей станции не очень дотягивает. И раз уже речь о сопоставлении с Ямахами, то это скорее PSR-S серия. У неё цена от 65 до 95, примерно. Так что и впрямь, дороговато.


----------



## kep (6 Июл 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Производители сами убивают баян и аккордеон неконкурентноспособной ценой. Я тоже думаю - почему?


Уже убили :sorry: Единственное доступное мне объяснение - инструмент был уникален, реальных конкурентов не было. Что было бы с ценой Скандалли, будь он единственным в Италии аккордеоном?


----------



## vev (6 Июл 2014)

*kep*,

Свято место пусто не бывает: китайцы поднимут выпавшее у итальянцев знамя и воплотят в пластик наши грезы и мечтания рублей этак за 35-45. 
Пусть даже попроще, без излишних наворотов, но наааамнооого конкурентноспособнее и рынок для этого есть. за 45тр я бы взял такое чудо хотя бы для того, чтобы гаммами и упражнениями моцк родным не выносить, а вот 220тр явный перебор. Электроника сейчас стоит копейки. Все потроха давно украдены, мех слава тебе Господи, склеют как-нибудь. Подождем пару лет. Китайцы быстро просекают ситуацию на рынке и достаточно быстро учатся.


----------



## kep (6 Июл 2014)

vev писал:


> Свято место пусто не бывает: китайцы поднимут выпавшее у итальянцев знамя и воплотят в пластик наши грезы и мечтания рублей этак за 35-45.


Есть несколько вариантов развития ситуации:
1. Сам Роланд обещал перенести производство в Азию. Удешевить хотят.
2. Фабрику Роланда в Италии перекупила фирма Proel и хочет продолжать производство аккордеонов


----------



## vev (6 Июл 2014)

*kep*,

Ну с такой ценовой политикой можно и не продолжать


----------



## Ghelios (7 Июл 2014)

Только что получил ответ от официального представителя Роланда. Выставляю на всеобщее обозрение.
Уважаемый Иван,



То, что Вы описываете, имеет под собой основание.

Кроме выделенных «клавишных» звуков групп «Фортепиано», «Электропиано», «Орган», «Клавинет» а также некоторых струнные, басов и падов, все остальные звуки в цифровых пианино формируются по остаточному принципу и занимают минимум памяти и ресурсов. Вполне возможно, что тембр аккордеона использует один и тот же сэмпл на несколько клавиш, и при воспроизведении его с разной скоростью для изменения высоты тона в нем могут проявляться искажения.



В цифровом аккордеоне V-Accordion, напротив, центральное место занимает звуки аккордеона, а тембр фортепиано на три головы ниже по качеству звучания любого цифрового фортепиано Roland.



Если Вам требуется универсальный инструмент с сильными группами других инструментов, то можно попробовать поискать другие источники звуков. В самом бюджетном случаи – это программные инструменты (VST-плагины или iPad приложения), в самом бескомпромиссном – это старший модуль Roland INTEGRA-7. Этот модуль объединяет все наработки и технологии Roland за последние 20 лет. Скоммутировав его с FP-7 по MIDI и аудио, Вы в динамиках пианино будете слышать звучание и FP-7, и модуля, выбирая нужное и устанавливая баланс.

Вообщем мне мягко обьяснили, что я неправ и плохо слышу...


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2014)

*Ghelios*,

И мне тоже к ЛОРу пора :biggrin: Может это заразно и передается через клавиатуру?


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2014)

На волне продаж Роланд перестал совершенствовать инструмент. Все их ответы, это ответы а-ля Павлов, - пользуясь безнаказанностью вести себя (отвечать) нагло и по хулигански... Нахапав деньжищ (в США неплохие продажи), дельцы сматывают удочки. Имею ли я права делать такие заявления? Думаю что да, простой пример: муз. редактор Finale воспроизводит через копеечные компьютерные колонки не хуже! А на мой вкус порой и лучше! И куда-ж годен их "шедевр"? 
Плюсы в Роланде, как я их вижу:
-очень хорошая клавиатура на баяне;
-хорошие басы;
-отличный аккумулятор;
-точная настройка звуков по высоте;
-приемлемый вес.


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> Имею ли я права делать такие заявления? Думаю что да, простой пример: муз. редактор Finale воспроизводит через копеечные компьютерные колонки не хуже!


Знаете, этот простой пример подозрительно напоминает Карузо, напетого соседом. А через хорошие колонки не пробовали? Или хотя бы хорошие наушники?


----------



## sedovmika (8 Июл 2014)

Ха-ха, и правда, совсем как в анекдоте! Ну да ладно, дело серьезное, потому всех, кто первый раз берет в руки инструмент, не устраивает качество звучания (можно посмотреть по форуму). Приходится людям додумывать, а как же все-таки его улучшить? Предлагаются присоединять ВК-7М, Integra-7, или уподобится Ноелю и долго и нудно пытаться создать нечто. Это ли наша работа? Или все-таки работа команды Роланда по улучшению звучания. Читаем их ответ Ghelios и не находим ничего конструкивного, они лишь ПОЯСНЯЮТ, но ничего не обещают. Общение уходит в пустоту, друг друга не слышим. Ну пусть бы они почитали форум через переводчика и озадачились нашими проблемами? Улучшили бы фано, скрипку, гитару, а остальные погремушки никчемные вообще бы выкинули! Зачем в такой инструмент толкать разный суррогат, как в детское пианино за 3 тыс.? В 8 модели, судя по отзывам они ничего путевого так и не сделали? Люди пытаются записать сэмплы Юпитера, и создать программы, которые бы производили его тембр (тему глубоко не знаю, где-то случайно наткнулся в интеренете), а тут даже пальцем не пошевельнут несколько лет. Монополия и алчность, этим имхо все объясняется. Они не дорожат честью марки, фирмы!


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> уподобится Ноелю и долго и нудно пытаться создать нечто. Это ли наша работа?


Ага, наша. И по простой причине: инструмент мы УЖЕ купили, он такой, какой есть. Не нра? Ну, продайте... Мне - нравится. 

sedovmika писал:


> они лишь ПОЯСНЯЮТ, но ничего не обещают.


Ну что они могут обещать, когда они закрыли фабрику и, судя по всему, линию продуктов?

sedovmika писал:


> В 8 модели, судя по отзывам они ничего путевого так и не сделали?


Сделали, сделали - до фига всего, на годы разбираться.

sedovmika писал:


> Монополия и алчность, этим имхо все объясняется.


Просто научный коммунизм какой-то, прости Господи!


----------



## vyachek (14 Июл 2014)

Вопрос ко всем участника форума.
Для меня встал вопрос о замене инструмета.
И был момент, когда я для себя решил -что это будет Roland FR-3sb.
Но возникли сомнения, и у меня возник ряд вопросов:
1. Действительно ли данный баян не работает как нужно "из коробки", что нужно делать какие-то дополнительныые настройки в т.ч. через компьютер?
2. Правда, что со встроеной акустикой этот баян звучит тише чем акустический?
3. Есть ли проблемы при подключении данного баяна к микшерному пульту через инструментальную радиосистему.
И, наконец, самое главное, - стоит ли вообще покумать данный инструмент, а приобрести опять среднего качества аккустический?
Спасибо.


----------



## vev (14 Июл 2014)

Прямо в этой ветке, если мне не изменяет память, на все вопросы ответ уже был дан. Ну чисто ради прикола, перед тем как постить, прочтите написанное ранее и воспользуйтесь поиском. 

На последний вопрос никто кроме Вас ответа не даст, да и про "среднее качество" это Вы погорячились. За те деньги, которые стоит продукт Роланда, можно уже и не средний купить


----------



## vyachek (14 Июл 2014)

quote=vev]На последний вопрос никто кроме Вас ответа не даст, да и про "среднее качество" это Вы погорячились. За те деньги, которые стоит продукт Роланда, можно уже и не средний купить[/quote]
Я имел в виду конкретноRoland FR-3sb.
стоимостью в 140 т.р. Какой акустический баян вы порекомендовали бы мне за эти деньги?


----------



## vev (14 Июл 2014)

*vyachek*,

Вы бы завели тему с вопросом по поводу выбора баяна. Сюда, в это подтему, не все заглянут. Если Вы не решили какой баян из акустических брать то для начала определите: нужна ли выборка? Новый или б/у? Количество голосов? Для чего берете? Где живете (от этого зачастую богатство выбора и цена зависят)?


----------



## vyachek (14 Июл 2014)

Не совсем так. С традиционным баяном у меня есть определенная ясность. Цифровой же баян привлекает в первую очередь небольшим весом, легкой клавиатурой, обилием тембров, оригинальным аккомпанементом. То есть всем тем, что мне надо для работы на корпоративах вечеринках и т.д. С обычным баяном, как правило, сильно устаешь. Поэтому казалось бы всё устраивает но, изучив форум, возникают сомнения: смогу ли я всё так настроить как советуют на форуме? Можно ли играть сразу без настроек ( ведь на синтезаторах ничего такого нет – выбираешь стиль, инструмент и вперед). Потом сложилось такое впечатление, что звуки на данном баяне такие же, что на синтезаторах двадцатилетней давности – т.е. не сэмплированные,а синтезированные, причем не лучшего качества. Поэтому такие раздумья. Вроде бы нужен такой баян – удобен в эксплуатации. Только не затошнит ли самого после игры на нем.


----------



## sedovmika (14 Июл 2014)

Такая вещь. Покупать Роланд приходится на свой страх и риск (в сообщениях это проглядывает). Но раз решился, покупай и сам вникай во все, это пожалуй единственный метод в нашем случае. удачи!


----------



## kep (14 Июл 2014)

vyachek писал:


> Потом сложилось такое впечатление, что звуки на данном баяне такие же, что на синтезаторах двадцатилетней давности – т.е. не сэмплированные,а синтезированные, причем не лучшего качества.


Хороший вопрос, прямо в тему дискуссии. Ответ такой: технологии электронных инструментов сменяются поколениями. Как раз примерно 20 лет назад FM-синтез сменился семплированием. А лет 10 назад пошла волна синтеза на основе физической модели, который считается более адекватным, чем семплирование. Вот он и реализован в Роландах.
Что касается Вашего вопроса про FR-3sb, я бы все-таки рассматривал FR-3Xb - он сильно улучшен. Из коробки заиграет коробочными тембрами: надо модифицировать и/или покупать сеты, как у Ричарда Ноела.


----------



## vyachek (14 Июл 2014)

Спасибо. Не заметил, что ошибся. FR-3Xb имел в виду.

kep писал:


> Как раз примерно 20 лет назад FM-синтез сменился семплированием. А лет 10 назад пошла волна синтеза на основе физической модели, который считается более адекватным, чем семплирование. Вот он и реализован в Роландах.


Любой, даже самый новый синтезатор имеет функцию семплирования. Я когда осваивал, записал своего кота. Прикольно- растянулось почти на 5 октав. Больше не пользовался. 400 тембров и так хватает за глаза. Но баян ближе - на него учился, хорошо играть умею только на нем, а варианта баяна, адекватного даже недорогому синтезатору увы нет, несмотря на баснословную цену.

Кстати, самый дешевый вариант на EBAY. Так FR-3Xb там стоит 104 668,55 руб - против 152000 руб в музторге или на Bayan.ru. Доставка в пределах 6000 руб. Пугает только проблема с растаможкой и покупка "кота в мешке". Извиняюсь, что пост не по теме.


----------



## vev (14 Июл 2014)

vyachek писал:


> Кстати, самый дешевый вариант на EBAY. Так FR-3Xb там стоит 104 668,55 руб - против 152000 руб в музторге или на Bayan.ru. Доставка в пределах 6000 руб. Пугает только проблема с растаможкой и покупка "кота в мешке". Извиняюсь, что пост не по теме.



Вы бы еще с космосом сравнивали. На bayan.ru Scandalli Super L выставлен за 8550 евро я же его в Москве покупал у Юры за 5500. А Артем за 473 заплатил далеко не 16900. Так что смотрите, если приспичило, в России, но у разумных продавцов. К сожалению, Mix-овые хапуги к ним не относятся


----------



## vyachek (15 Июл 2014)

А "у Юры" это где? Можно ссылку.


----------



## vev (15 Июл 2014)

*vyachek*,
Юра - Zet10 (8 (495) 508-79-26)
Не уверен, что у Юры есть Roland. Поищите по инету. Не вижу смысла кормить хапуг. Если можно купить дешевле, грех этим не воспользоваться


----------



## sedovmika (15 Июл 2014)

Лично мне Роланд очень нужен, можно играть через наушники когда захочешь. Согласитесь, актуально в городе. БОльшой потенциал у инструмента и с точки зрения игры, исполнения. Вобщем он необходим. Я ставил свой на АВИТО за 150 тыс. ради интереса, никто не клюнул, и я решил что нечего менять свое мнение об инструменте каждые 5 мин. Кому надо пусть покупают за 236 тыс. как я купил пару лет назад. Провел эксперимент, - попросил убрать инструмент, спрятать. Через пару дней я понял что не могу без него, он мне нужен как воздух. Поистине, когда имеем не ценим, потерявши плачем...


----------



## vyachek (15 Июл 2014)

Кстати такой вопрос 92 клавиши -это сколько в переводе на 3-х рядный. Что-то мне подсказывает, что не очень большой диапазон. Хотя у Юпитера только на 14 клавиш больше -106, где-то на 3 ряда меньше получается 52 клавиши в принципе нормально


----------



## sedovmika (15 Июл 2014)

Сейчас посмотрю, знаю только что высоких как у Юпитер, а вот низких меньше. 18+19+18 =55.


----------



## kep (15 Июл 2014)

vyachek писал:


> варианта баяна, адекватного даже недорогому синтезатору увы нет, несмотря на баснословную цену


Как-то у нас с Вами нет взаимопонимания: я пытался объяснить разницу между поколениями синтеза/семплинга - и опять за рыбу деньги. Синтез на физической модели по качеству лучше чем семплинг и много лучше чем FM-синтез "недорогих синтезаторов". В Роландах он используется для аккордеонных звуков, другие инструменты семплированы. 
То есть, качество аккордеонных звуков в Роланде (не путать с качеством воспроизведения через дешевые компьютерные колонки) равно качеству их топовых клавишных инструментов.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (15 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> То есть, качество аккордеонных звуков в Роланде (не путать с качеством воспроизведения через дешевые компьютерные колонки) равно качеству их топовых клавишных инструментов.


То есть баян или аккордеон Roland адекватен по своим возможностям клавишной рабочей станции?


----------



## kep (15 Июл 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> То есть баян или аккордеон Roland адекватен по своим возможностям клавишной рабочей станции?


В аккордеонной части - да. Качество звуков, возможности их обработки, эффекты, деление клавиатур, накладка звуковых и перкуссионных слоев, лупинг, запись, расширенный MIDI - все как у больших. 
Органная часть просто взята со старших моделей. 
Инструментальные звуки: здесь похоже на средние модели. Встроенные семплы и их обработка взяты (я думаю) с SuperNatural, поддержка эффектами очень приличная, на уровне Jupiter.
Перкуссия и загружаемые звуки - хуже, уровень Juno.


----------



## vyachek (16 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> Синтез на физической модели по качеству лучше чем семплинг и много лучше чем FM-синтез "недорогих синтезаторов". В Роландах он используется для аккордеонных звуков, другие инструменты семплированы.
> То есть, качество аккордеонных звуков в Роланде (не путать с качеством воспроизведения через дешевые компьютерные колонки) равно качеству их топовых клавишных


Спасибо. Теперь более или менее понятно. Один вопрос, -всё это относится к любым моделям или только к 7 и 8? Мне интересно какой звук у тройки.


----------



## kep (16 Июл 2014)

vyachek писал:


> Один вопрос, -всё это относится к любым моделям или только к 7 и 8? Мне интересно какой звук у тройки.


Насколько я знаю, аккордеонные звуки у всех моделей одного поколения одинаковые. Вот встроенные динамики разные, поэтому слушайте звук подключившись к качественной системе или, на крайний случай, к хорошим наушникам.


----------



## vyachek (18 Июл 2014)

А выход у него стереоофонический или моно? А то радиосистемы в больш инстве своем - монофонические. И разьем - большой джек или мини?


----------



## kep (18 Июл 2014)

vyachek писал:


> А выход у него стереоофонический или моно? А то радиосистемы в больш инстве своем - монофонические. И разьем - большой джек или мини?


Два больших джека (левый и правый канал) и большой стереоджек на наушники.


----------



## qwark (21 Июл 2014)

подскажите самую младшую модель электробаяна, на которой возможно загружать тембры. 
Какую модель лучше всего приобрести для исполнения под фонограмму?


----------



## kep (21 Июл 2014)

qwark писал:


> подскажите самую младшую модель электробаяна, на которой возможно загружать тембры.
> Какую модель лучше всего приобрести для исполнения под фонограмму?


----------



## qwark (21 Июл 2014)

А у вас есть модель с баяном? :biggrin:


----------



## kep (21 Июл 2014)

qwark писал:


> А у вас есть модель с баяном? biggrin


С такой моделью баян не нужен :dance:


----------



## qwark (22 Июл 2014)

Друзья, и все таки, подскажите какой электробаян лучше всего подходит для игры под минус?Ищу баян, в котором можно загрузить нужные тембры, т.к. встроенные звучат не очень хорошо, насколько понял.
Еще, видел баяны с миди системой,может этот вариант лучше?


----------



## kep (22 Июл 2014)

*qwark*,
qwark писал:


> Друзья, и все таки, подскажите какой электробаян лучше всего подходит для игры под минус?


Ну я же не шутил: FR-1xb. 
МИДИ, загружаемые тембры, воспроизведение mp3 и wav, все 33 удовольствия.
Описание


----------



## qwark (22 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> Ну я же не шутил: FR-1xb. МИДИ, загружаемые тембры, воспроизведение mp3 и wav, все 33 удовольствия.


Спасибо вам, не понял сразу) *kep*, а где можно найти базу загружаемых тембров? Как он работает в режиме миди?


----------



## kep (22 Июл 2014)

qwark писал:


> а где можно найти базу загружаемых тембров?


А вот прямо здесь

qwark писал:


> Как он работает в режиме миди?


Хорошо работает :yes: 
Расширенный Роландовский стандарт, описание есть в руководстве (по ссылке в моем предыдущем сообщении).


----------



## qwark (22 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> А вот прямо здесь


Понял,это все что существует для Роланда?


----------



## kep (22 Июл 2014)

qwark писал:


> Понял,это все что есть для Роланда?


Есть еще Alpine Sound Expansion - самое вкусное что там есть это Rubber Bass.
Здесь уже был продолжительный флейм про качество Роландовского звука, выжимка:
1. Из коробки звуки невыразительны, надо подстраивать, благо возможности настройки богатые.
2. Звук встроенных динамиков - не лучший, слушать надо через качественную аудиосистему или хорошие наушники.


----------



## qwark (22 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> Здесь уже был продолжительный флейм про качество Роландовского звука


Скажите,а в роландовских звуках есть саксофон, хаммонд, насколько он похожи на оригинал?


----------



## kep (22 Июл 2014)

qwark писал:


> Скажите,а в роландовских звуках есть саксофон, хаммонд, насколько он похожи на оригинал?


Есть, см. сообщение №185
В тему: FR-1X


----------



## Ghelios (26 Июл 2014)

Некоторое время назад я писал про "ускорение" сэмплов аккордеона. Встречайте - великий и ужасный ФАГОТ!
http://www.audiopoisk.com/track/no/mp3/roland-fr7x---fagot/


----------



## kep (27 Июл 2014)

*Ghelios*,
Если можно, прокомментируйте, что Вы здесь слышите (и какой это сет, есть ли обработки, транспозиция, etc.)
Я могу попробовать записать сравнимый сет на 8X, если интересно.


----------



## Ghelios (27 Июл 2014)

Это тембр *classic*, одноголосый фагот. В процессе восхождения по хроматической гамме отчетливо слышно искажение в верхних частотах, которое с каждой нотой усугубляется. На ноте Сольдиез искажение пропадает, поскольку это ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ СЭМПЛ, не ускоренный. Я Специально поиграл ноты соль и сольдиез в конце. Почуствуйте разницу.
Обработки по нулям - чистый звук
Если есть возможность - запишите медленно хроматические гаммы в разных сетах, желательно на фаготе(он наиболее показателен)


----------



## kep (28 Июл 2014)

Ghelios писал:


> Если есть возможность - запишите медленно хроматические гаммы в разных сетах, желательно на фаготе(он наиболее показателен)


Гаммы

14 регистров из сета №31+Alpine expansion+Dallape expansion


----------



## qwark (31 Июл 2014)

Подскажите, что лучше для исполнения на МИДИ - электронный инструмент,или "живой", с установленной миди-системой?И чем?


----------



## kep (31 Июл 2014)

qwark писал:


> Подскажите, что лучше для исполнения на МИДИ - электронный инструмент,или "живой", с установленной миди-системой?И чем?


Мммм, с чего бы начать? Если имеется в виду исполнение на нескольких блоках, связанных по МИДИ, то от инструмента требуется 
1. Качественно реализованный стандарт МИДИ
2. Качественная клавиатура
Собственно, все. 
Как правило, у живого инструмента клавиатура без датчиков ускорения (velocity), что может быть важно для игры звуками других инструментов. Могут быть и другие приколы - пневмодатчик меха, например.


----------



## Ghelios (18 Сен 2014)

Да, благодарю Кер! Как вы могли заметить - в каждой хроматической гамме отчетливо виден "изъян"! Как бы выйти на механиковпрограмистов ролланда, что б им это показать? Есть у кого тут знакомые из Российских или Украинских представителей? Не торгаши, а именно производители-исполнители*. Как то так...


----------



## kep (19 Сен 2014)

Ghelios (18.09.2014, 16:18) писал:


> Да, благодарю Кер! Как вы могли заметить - в каждой хроматической гамме отчетливо виден "изъян"! Как бы выйти на механиковпрограмистов ролланда, что б им это показать? Есть у кого тут знакомые из Российских или Украинских представителей? Не торгаши, а именно производители-исполнители*. Как то так...


Знаете, я думаю что это слишком фундаментально: поменять полностью голоса - а это же не семплы, там описания для физ. модели - да с учетом поменянного производителя...
Кстати, мне не слышится этого изъяна в Даллапешных голосах, а Вам?
И еще кстати: я не спец в семплах, но навскидку все индивидуальные семплы я видел только в больших софтовых библиотеках звуков, не в инструментах. Или я не прав?


----------



## Ghelios (24 Сен 2014)

Насчет софтовых библиотек - я не в курсе. Но могу с уверенностью сказать - схалтурили господа=) Одно дело, если бы нормальный голос встречался один на 5 ускоренных. Но тут нет никакой закономерности. Бывают через 3, бывают через 7. Программист видит, что через 3 ускоренных звука четвертый звучит просто "криминально". Берет и ставит норм модель звука. Мне почему то кажется, что вся их физическая модель (атака звука, его изменение , снятие) стоит на банально дешевом, халтурном, но косметически затонированном фундаменте!


----------



## Ghelios (24 Сен 2014)

Кстати, а как сделать, что Фр7х видел любую флэшку?


----------



## kep (24 Сен 2014)

Ghelios (24.09.2014, 15:14) писал:


> Кстати, а как сделать, что Фр7х видел любую флэшку?


Сформатировать в FAT  Серьезно, чаще всего формат дурит.


----------



## av473 (3 Дек 2014)

Добрый день!

Раньше играл на акустике (обычный советский аккордеон питерский "Борей")
Приобрёл Roland FR-3x, среди всех имеющихся в наличии сетов (встроенных и Dallape) не могу найти ничего похожего. Не знаю как объяснить... То басы слишком глубоко давят, то резковато как-то звучит что-ли... Я конечно понимаю, что это с непривычки, у "Борея" не самом деле звук убогий, а в FR-3x типа собраны звуки лучших аккордеонов... Но мне бы хотелось иметь таки и "свой старый" в нём. В основном конечно претензии к басам и готовым аккордам, ну не такие они совсем. И в общем от сета к сету из тех что есть, они особо не меняются почти.
Залез в программу настройки на компе, вижу что там можно хорошо поиграться, и в итоге получить то что хочется, но времени придётся убить о-го-го...

Ни у кого нет файлов с готовыми настройками (сетами), для звучания, похожего на акустический аккордеон (типа старого советского Борея или Аккорда)?

Или может я что-то не правильно понимаю?


----------



## av473 (4 Дек 2014)

И еще вопрос. 4 настройки для FR-3 от Ричарда Ноэла где-нибудь стырить можно?


----------



## av473 (7 Дек 2014)

UPD: На меня спустилось некое откровение  Аккордеоны звучат очень даже нормально, классно. Только играть надо совсем по-другому чем на акустическом аккордеоне. Ручку громкости выкручивать погромче, а мехами работать совсем чуть-чуть. А я дурак поначалу давил, накачивал со всей дури как на акустике, у меня поэтому часть голосов очень неприятно визжала, на грани срыва "язычка". Точно это физическая модель работает, на акустике такой визг получить практически нереально, это так надавить надо... Вот сейчас переучиваюсь, пытаюсь мехом работать "ласково", чтобы примерно наполовину полной громкости.


----------



## kep (7 Дек 2014)

av473 (07.12.2014, 12:09) писал:


> UPD: На меня спустилось некое откровение  Аккордеоны звучат очень даже нормально, классно. Только играть надо совсем по-другому чем на акустическом аккордеоне.


Ура! Еще один Роланд-музыкант родился! 
Ни капли иронии, сам через это прошел.

av473 (07.12.2014, 12:09) писал:


> Вот сейчас переучиваюсь, пытаюсь мехом работать "ласково", чтобы примерно наполовину полной громкости.


Есть параметер - кривая сопротивления меха. Я играю на X-Heavy - это сумасшедшая чувствительность, если научиться ею управлять, получаются оттенки громкости как ни на одном акустическом инструменте.


----------



## rromuro (12 Дек 2014)

Можно ли звуки и тембры fr 7x в set editore перенести в fr 3x? Хотелось бы более насытить аккордеонный бас. Существует ли такая возможность, или для каждой модели своё? И ещё : пользуюсь 10 ю аккумуляторными батарейками. Игры хватает на 4 часа. Существует ли альтернатива подключения вместо батареек более "долгоиграющего " аккумулятора. Или лучше не эксперементировать ?


----------



## alexvik (12 Дек 2014)

rromuro (12.12.2014, 10:23) писал:


> Можно ли звуки и тембры fr 7x в set editore перенести в fr 3x? Хотелось бы более насытить аккордеонный бас. Существует ли такая возможность, или для каждой модели своё? И ещё : пользуюсь 10 ю аккумуляторными батарейками. Игры хватает на 4 часа. Существует ли альтернатива подключения вместо батареек более "долгоиграющего " аккумулятора. Или лучше не эксперементировать ?


На ебэе можно купить блок аккумуляторов пальчиковых (23000 мАч если правильно помню) и зарядное к ним


----------



## rromuro (12 Дек 2014)

Я пользуюсь пальчиковыми батарейками 2700 мАч на тройке. Хватает на 4 часа


----------



## lelikbolik (13 Дек 2014)

rromuro (12.12.2014, 17:46) писал:


> Я пользуюсь пальчиковыми батарейками 2700 мАч на тройке. Хватает на 4 часа


Это вы сами сделали?


----------



## Ghelios (13 Дек 2014)

Каким образом можно редактировать звуки через комп? И как купить/загрузить готовые?


----------



## Andrey Z. (10 Май 2015)

kep писал:Я пробовал на 8Г, 16Г и  старенькой 512мб...Зрил тоже в корень


----------



## Urkesha (17 Июл 2015)

kep писал:Добрый день! Недавно приобрел баян Roland FR-3xb,кто может подсказать,помочь в приобретению натуральных звуков 1.Акуст.пианино 2.Акуст. гитара 3.Jazz Dooz(голосовой эффект) В левой клавиатуре они есть в аккомпанементе,а в правой их почему-то нет.Заранее благодарен.


----------



## kep (18 Июл 2015)

Urkesha (17.07.2015, 13:54) писал:


> кто может подсказать,помочь в приобретению натуральных звуков


 Посмотрите вот этот пост


----------



## rromuro (18 Июл 2015)

Я в свой баян Fr 3x добавлял голоса через редактор SET EDITOR. Заходим в редактор, выбираем модель инструмента( 1, 3, или 7 ка).Ищем нужные голоса. Назначаем на нужный регистр на баяне( 1 из 10). Сохраняем и слушаем, что получилось. Единственное неудобство- нельзя прослушать выбранный голос, динамику , еффекты в режиме реального времени.    http://www.rolandmusic.ru/support/by_product/fr-3xb/updates_drivers/5592 - это ссылка  на Set Editor. Скачайте , установите и загрузите из этого редактора те голоса, которые Вам нужны.


----------



## Urkesha (18 Июл 2015)

rromuro писал:   http://www.rolandmusic.ru/support/by_product/fr-3xb/updates_drivers/5592 - это ссылка  на Set Editor. Скачайте , установите и загрузите из этого редактора те голоса, которые Вам нужны.Спасибо за подсказку,скачали Set Editor(я в этом можно сказать ,не разбираюсь) сын сказал,что нет установочного файла,в какой папке он находится?


----------



## kep (18 Июл 2015)

Urkesha писал:


> сын сказал,что нет установочного файла,в какой папке он находится?


Он написан на Java, просто запускается (при установленной Java на компьютере).


----------



## Urkesha (19 Июл 2015)

kep писал:


> Urkesha писал:
> Он написан на Java, просто запускается (при установленной Java на компьютере).


Все запустилось,но по моему там нет того,что нужно мне. Мне нужны для правой клавиатуры акуст.пиаино,гитару и голосовой эффект.


----------



## Pasochnikovvg (28 Июл 2015)

Делюсь своим опытом владения Roland Fr-3xb:
1. Аккумуляторы - GP2700 (типовые для магазинов). Имеют сильный саморазряд. Поэтому заряжать их заранее не следует. Через неделю неизвестно как они себя поведут (могут и 20 минут не отработать на полной громкости). Вот думаю купить "умное" зарядное устройство, умеющее тестировать, разряжать и заряжать аккумуляторы. Из аккумуляторов рекомендуют Varta (буду пробовать). 
2. Играть инструментами типа фортепиано, скрипка и т.д. довольно трудно. Для достижения более-менее натуральности необходимо учиться разной технике нажатия на клавиши. Как в первом классе,  после включения какого-то инструмента, начинаешь изучать стакатто, легато и т.д. Т.е. стакатто для тембра фортепиано и стакатто для тебмра баян - это совсем разная техника удара по клавише.  Иначе звучит колхозно. 
3. Из-за  огромного выбора инструментов для левой руки, технику аккомпанемента левой рукой необходимо полностью пересматривать. Типовое баянное умца-умца теперь легко заменяется например так: 
- включаем 4 регистр (оркестр) для баса (безладовая гитара) и держим бас практически все время (блуждая, конечно, по басам, но практически не отпуская их). В обычном баянном регистре при этом бас звучал не очень;
- или же включаем в левой руке регистр 4 (оркестр) для готовых аккордов и играем пьесу с постоянным удерживанием аккорда (меняя, конечно, гармонию). Получается симпатичная текстура для песни. Басами при этом можно играть полные партии контрабаса, например...  Постоянно же держать обычные баянные аккорды часто очень некрасиво. 
Ну, про возможности выборной левой руки не рассказываю... Они просто огромны... Остальные инструменты "отдыхают". 
4. При подключении баяна к профессиональным колонкам качество звука вырастает в разы. Встроенные в баян динамики весьма посредственны (низкие частоты обрезаются напрочь, например). Проверял несколько раз на улице как уличный музыкант (за тембр настоящего баяна прохожие дают примерно в 1,5 раза больше). На это нужно сразу рассчитывать. Зато в хорошие колонки звук весьма привлекательный, особенно оркестровых инструментов... 
5. Огромнейший плюс в возможности тренироваться в любое время суток (озаботьтесь о качественных наушниках, не продешевите здесь). Если у Вас есть деньги на покупку баяна то уж наушники от Roland Вы должны себе позволить! 
6. Клавиши весьма мягкие и понятные (сходу, пересаживаясь с обычного Hohner сыграл Чардаш на 30% быстрее.


----------



## kep (28 Июл 2015)

Pasochnikovvg (28.07.2015, 14:46) писал:Делюсь своим опытом владения Roland Fr-3xb: 

Ура! Нашего полку прибыло
Возможно, Вам будет интересно почитать Ричарда Ноеля

Кстати о тембрах: http://rumidi.ru/shop/UID_6005.html


----------



## sedovmika (28 Июл 2015)

Роланд имеет свои плюсы, несомненно, перед обычными акустическими инструментами. Вообще, слушателям очень нравится его звучание, разнообразие инструментов и тембров, - всегда вызывает интерес. Возможностей очень много, но тебуется мастерство чтобы их показать во все красе. Опять же, я играю через внутренние динамики, желательно конечно подключать его через приличную внешнюю аппаратуру, тогда его возможности еще больше возрастают.
Вот, например:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=safs6jBu22c&amp;index=30&amp;list=FLQqElyM831I5Rh
kPq5o3MLg


----------



## kep (28 Июл 2015)

sedovmika писал:


> Вот, например:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=safs6jBu22c&amp;index=30&amp;list=FLQqElyM831I5Rh
> 
> kPq5o3MLg


Лиз еще и BK-7M использует вместо минусовок - то есть, все играет вживую


----------



## _Scandalli_ (30 Июл 2015)

kep (29.07.2015, 22:07) писал:


> Кстати, я не знал, что у Вас восьмерка. Если не в тягость, поделитесь впечатлениями, в том числе сравнительными с акустикой - Вам-то есть, с чем сравнивать


Сравнительные впечатления:
   1) Очень сложно переучиваться, даже были мысли забросить и продать вообще, но это только в начале. Вообще, когда его достал только с коробки и начал пытатся воспроизводить звуки, то подумал сдать его, пока не поздно. Главное, не ведитесь на такие мысли, инструмент стоит своих денег;
   2) Очень хороший аппарат для прокачки техники: после интенсивных репетиций на нем на акустике играется очень легко и четко;
   3) Сложно к меху привыкать, к этому не могу нормально до сих пор привыкнуть. Отсутствие возможности игры на тремоло не радует;
   4) Поступал я в этом году в ВУЗ. И на Роланде я сыграл 2 произведения (классику, как ни странно) а пьесу попросили показать на акустическом, мол, "а на этом можешь?";
   5) Стандартные звуки (и аккордеона и чего-либо) слушаются, без настройки, довольно-таки примитивно. Но качественная работа над ними дает хорошие результаты: разлив шикарный,бандонеон, кларнет в сэте "Балканы" почти шедевр
   6) Ремни, те что в комплекте идут, я заменил. Как-то мне не очень;
   7) Спустя полтора года научился делать нетемперированное глиссандо О, чудо;
   8) Если учишься, то лучше все-таки и классический инструмент. Я полагаю, что Роланд расчитан на эстрадную концертную деятельность. Хотя на сцене с ним особо не попрыгаешь, тяжелый, как никак;
   9) На корпоративахочень спасает, очень. Во-первых:радиосистему подключил и всё шикарно; во-вторых: если просят сыграть на слух или аккомпонировать, то включаем бас-гитару, барабанчики - и умца-умца отменный Тут акустика по полной программе "курит в сторонке";
  10) P.S. На данный момент (года полтора прошло) инструментом я доволен. Но иногда душа просит живого звучания, тут ничего не поделаешь И, все же, желательно иметь в арсенале два инструмента, акустика нужна. А еще лучше три инструмента. Или четыре 

Для тех, кто говорит, что для учебы не годится: окончил училище на нём, поступал на нём (не считая пьесы). Все можно, если захотеть. А *kep* спасибо за ответ!) Сейчас пойду пробовать, лишь бы настройки не удалились)


----------



## Urkesha (31 Июл 2015)

Всем доброго дня! Каждый раз, садясь за инструмент, приходиться настраивать баян на 440 Гц(т.к. когда под минус играешь - не строит) Первоначально показывает 400Гц, вывожу на 440, сохраняюсь. При выключении настройка сбивается. Как сделать 440Гц на постоянку? Спасибо.


----------



## kep (31 Июл 2015)

Urkesha (31.07.2015, 15:10) писал:


> Как сделать 440Гц на постоянку? Спасибо.


 Сохранить после установки на 440 - стр. 44 руководства


----------



## Urkesha (1 Авг 2015)

Конечно я сохраняю, а стоит выключить и потом включить баян, и опять приходиться настраивать. А руководства у меня этого нет. Что пишут на стр.44 ?


----------



## kep (1 Авг 2015)

Urkesha (01.08.2015, 18:24) писал:


> Что пишут на стр.44 ?


Нажмите на слово"руководства" в моем прошлом ответе


----------



## Andrey Z. (4 Авг 2015)

_Scandalli_ писал:У меня тоже год FR8, баян. Раньше играл только на "дровах" Этюд-Рубин. В училище с годик Юпитер был казённый, но как-то стёрлись ощущения... По 
жизни, последние  20 лет занимался аранжировками, композицией. В игре 
на синтюках душа отрывалась, но не по полной программе, и очень не ровно
- сказывалось отсутствие технического уровня. На баяне, даже убогом 
импровизировалось и сочинялось легко. Ещё в годах 90 сам мечтал 
соорудить нечто с баянной клавой, но со звуками "курцвейла" и проч.
При покупке сомнения были, конечно агромадные. Всё что накопил... В "а ля 
глубинках" редко у кого такие "приборы" и ознакомится вживую нереально. 
Сыграло решающее значение 
1.демо-видео с Л. Бейером. 
2.отсутствие инфы в инете о поломках и проч.у этих инструментов. 
3.возможность заниматься в наушниках, писаться без дорогих студийных микрофонов
4.на перспективу апгрейдится звуковым модулем и играть его звуками, запись в секвенсер по миди.
5. открывать новые горизонты с тембрами  и работать самому с минусовками - забыть про звукарей 
Но для этого на данный момент желательно уже наличие цифровой радиосистемы, причём стерео (с двумя передатчиками и приёмниками)
6. я не сторонник применения орк. тембров, но умеючи, для неискушённой 
публики - в нужное время и весьма дозировано это бальзам, вино и водка


----------



## kep (4 Авг 2015)

arangi (05.08.2015, 00:28) писал:


> 1.демо-видео с Л. Бейером.


 А вот это видео смотрели?


----------



## _Scandalli_ (9 Авг 2015)

Люди, скажите, где бэкап находится в восьмерке? Не найду и всё)


----------



## qwark (29 Мар 2016)

Кто нибудь подключал к электронному баяну синтезатор( по МИДИ)?
Как происходит управление тембрами правой и левой руки при таком подключении?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (2 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте! Помогите разобраться: не могу никак найти где тембр тремоло-струнный. У меня баян 3XB. Что и как надо нажать. За помощь огромное спасибо !


----------



## Andrey Z. (3 Апр 2016)

qwark писал:


> Кто нибудь подключал к электронному баяну синтезатор( по МИДИ)?
> Как происходит управление тембрами правой и левой руки при таком подключении?


Я пробовал в Сонаре писать по миди. Поставил (как написано в рук. cтр. 105) разные каналы для правой, баса и аккордов. Записал сразу три партии на разные дорожки.Также подключал разные синтюки (софтовые) для интереса. Прикольно, но гемморно  И конечно, горячо рекомендую, подкл. через микш. пульт. В него баян и комп, с него уши и мониторы.


----------



## qwark (3 Апр 2016)

Интересно,электробаяны и аккордеоны это инструмент чисто для развлечения или на нем можно заработать?В каком репертуаре можно реализовать его возможности?


----------



## vadium (10 Май 2016)

qwark () писал:Кто нибудь подключал к электронному баяну синтезатор( по МИДИ)?
Как происходит управление тембрами правой и левой руки при таком подключении?

Пробовал подключать к компу. каждая клавиатура передаётся по своему миди-каналу. Но лично для меня главная недоработка у роландов - это то, что контроллер экспрессии передаётся из меха не плавно, а ступеньками, потому что данные передаются не так часто, как у других синтезаторов. Причём, на 8м происходит то же самое, записал в магазине выход баяна в комп, привёз домой, померил/сравнил - так же как и у моего FR3X.. Это можно увидеть и услышать тут:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMWh3POQAjY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXBa-Z5Ul8s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spgZVpl93iQ


----------



## kep (11 Май 2016)

vadium (10.05.2016, 17:54) писал:


> что контроллер экспрессии передаётся из меха не плавно, а ступеньками, потому что данные передаются не так часто, как у других синтезаторов


 Не эксперт в MIDI, но думаю, что дело не в частоте передачи. У Роланда массу MIDI параметров надо настраивать не по умолчанию. Конкретно, вот здесь обьясняется часть проблемы:
Velocity Sensitive &amp; Aftertouch


----------



## vadium (11 Май 2016)

kep (11.05.2016, 02:14) писал:


> Не эксперт в MIDI, но думаю, что дело не в частоте передачи. У Роланда массу MIDI параметров надо настраивать не по умолчанию.


 А у меня как раз установки и стоят не по умолчанию. В настройках я изрядно полазил, а с MIDI cталкиваюсь часто и плотно (по роду деятельности). У параметра точности передачи меха есть 4 режима. Самый точный выбирать нет смысла, так как он передаётся в 14 битах, а секвенсору для СС11 нужен 7-битный, от 0 до 127 (это ограничение стандарта MIDI), и результат полученных данных из 3 и 4 режима выглядит одинаково. Соответственно, у меня выставлен третий. это что касается точности по вертикали, от 0 до 127. а вот что касается точности по горизонтали (а это именно временной интервал между поступающими значениями) - на этот счёт у роланда регулировок нет. Вот время то и даёт эти ступеньки на верхней части картинки.

Ссылку на форуме на гугле посмотрел, там про велосити и послекасание - оба эти параметра немножко из другой оперы, существуют отдельно от контроллера CC11 и не влияют на точность передачи меха. Скорее наоборот. Существуют режимы, в которых сила давления меха влияет на то, какой величины велосити будут передаваться из баяна наружу по MIDI. И доступны эти режимы только если баян переключен на органные или оркестровые звуки.

сегодня вечером Уве Штегер ответил на эту тему про Bugari evo - поскольку он сделан на базе роланда, у него такая же "неплавнсть". так и ответил - "к сожалению да.":

unfortunately yes.
 
 
//Thank you for response!

//As I think, if Bugari evo based on Roland engine, hi has same resolution of bellows transmitted CC11?


----------



## kep (11 Май 2016)

Понял. Для порядка привожу более позднее сообщение из той же дискуссии:

*16.4 is easy*
The entire menu is related to sending bellows expressions to external 
modules. If all parts are set to off - no expression data (CC11) is sent
out. You can enable all or just some of the sections of the accordion 
to send expressions data. Expressions (CC#11) Volume (CC#7) and Velocity
are all different. This section is associated with CC#11 ( expression 
data only).
*16.3* - If an item is off - it is off for the entire accordion - if it on - then the local menus over-rides the setting. 
That goes for all the items down to but not including Bellows TX - this 
parameter controls the amount granularity or amount of midi data 
representative of bellows pressure. Low is coarse control, Super is the 
finest control. This of course is only applicable if an item is enabled 
in menu 16.4. or it will have no effect.
2nd bass channel - The bass side (basses) of the accordion allows for 
another midi channel to be associated with it for whatever purpose you 
want...options are endless. Allows you to assign a midi channel to the 
bass and fundamental rows that are independent of what sections you are 
playing... So it if you set this to channel 9 for example, basses will 
transmit on channel 9 regardless of whether orch 1 or och 2 or accordion
are selected or layered... 
The last option allows for the enter button to send/toggle start stop midi messages for controlling external devices.
A command mistake when interfacing with external modules if you are new 
all this... is to not disable PC/CC00/CC32 and Volume. If you do not 
turn them all off then when you hit a register on the grill you can 
change the parameters on an external module such as the BK-7m including 
the tones and volume which can be very confusing. Turn all of these off 
until you understand how they work.
These parameters allow for the sections of tones/voices/performances on the 
external module to be selected  just by pressing a register. Thus 
enabling complete hands free use of the external module. Pretty cool 
stuff!
Greg V.


----------



## vadium (11 Май 2016)

Ещё вот какой момент. Про левую готовую клавиатуру и режим D-mode. Вот есть такие замечательные инструменты Ильи Ефимова, баян (засемплированный Акко) и аккордеон. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnhGomtzH0Q
А полноценно использовать левую клавиатуру этих инструментов можно только при наличии в роланде режима D-mode (в котором если мы нажимаем на готовый аккорд, по миди отсылается одна нота, назначенная на этот аккорд). Он есть в FR7 и FR8. Но его нету в FR3. А ведь мог бы и быть - что стоит разработчикам немножко доделать прошивку? 
Частично эту проблему можно обойти - я написал патч для компьютера, который имитирует D-mode - переназначает полученные из баяна ноты и отправляет в секвенсор другие. Но во-первых, это лишнее усложнение всей системы, правой рукой левое ухо, а во-вторых, например, уменьшённые аккорды невозможно задействовать.

Я писал эту просьбу в московский сервис-центр, чтобы её передали разработчикам. А ещё в ноябре прошлого года написал в японский сервис поддержки (программный код для роландов пишут в японии). На что японцы ответили, что у них этот режим не входит в планы, мы, конечно, передадим разработчикам, но в целом - извините, что не оправдали надежд. И вообще, у нас поддержка только японских пользователей, обращайтесь по месту жительства.. Им ведь наверняка теперь не до троек, когда уже выпущены восьмёрки.. Интересно, если им ещё несколько пользователей пришлют просьбы,  может они всё-таки смилуются и напишут дополненную прошивку 1.06?


----------



## kep (11 Май 2016)

vadium (11.05.2016, 12:03) писал:


> Интересно, если им ещё несколько пользователей пришлют просьбы, может они всё-таки смилуются и напишут дополненную прошивку 1.06?


 Вряд ли, после закрытия итальянской фабрики (девичья фамилия Farfisa) и передачи производства на Fatar все софтовые люди поуходили в Dexibell, клавиши выпускать, а остальные в Bugari. Кстати, Уве недавно показал новую фичу, это единственная новость о прошивке FR-8X со времен 2.01.
https://vimeo.com/164321338


----------



## vadium (18 Май 2016)

кстати, а как в 8м переключается левая с готового на выборный?


----------



## kep (18 Май 2016)

vadium писал:


> кстати, а как в 8м переключается левая с готового на выборный?


Кнопка на панели, 3-я в первой четверке (сверху), подсвечивается синим.


----------



## vadium (18 Май 2016)

это что, правой рукой получается?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (18 Май 2016)

Да, правой.


----------



## alex_er (6 Июн 2016)

kep писал:


> *sedovmika*,
> Да с удовольствием!
> Я для себя сделал набор самых вкусных голосов в одном сете - и их обрабатываю дальше. С этими тремя обработками сложно - они мало того, что каждая что-то делает, еще и друг на друга влияют. Попробуйте поменять настройки в...
> Так, для нахождения общего языка буду ссылаться на Руководство по страницам и разделам. Так вот, стр. 114, раздел 9.1 - попробуйте поменять пресет и послушать, хорошо бы в наушниках. Звук меняется так, что назад на стандарт уже категорически не хочется.
> ...


----------



## alex_er (7 Июн 2016)

а есть какой-нибудь мануал по set editory?


----------



## alexkor (12 Июн 2016)

Всем привет! Наконец-то стал обладателем Roland fr-3x. Пока ничего не загружал и не обновлял. А что есть на сегодняшний день такого, что стоит обязательно установить, чтобы почувствовать ощутимую разницу по звучанию по сравнению со встроенными звуками? Интересует баянный звук строго для FR-3. Есть ли что-то похожее по звучанию на тембры наших баянов - Тульских или Московских заказных, Юпитер или Акко? Или только на зарубежные?


----------



## vadium (12 Июн 2016)

Баянных родных звуков для него так и не сделали.. Слышал, что засемплировали баян Семёнова, но потом в результате изменения структуры этого подразделения Роланд  этот процесс ничем не закончился..


----------



## pcvsurol (14 Июн 2016)

Всем добрый день. Скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь пробовал подключить по миди каналу к баяну синтезатор, например,  ямаха с целью использовать его (синтезатора) автоаккомпанемент? Т.е. в таком случае чисто теоретически наш баян будет использован в качестве миди клавиатуры, а звуки и аккомпанемент задействуются от синтезатора. Так ли это или я глубоко заблуждаюсь. Возможности попробовать нет, а есть идея приобрести дополнительно клавиши. Roland BK-7M в этом плане не очень интересен из-за довольно слабого набора автоаккомпанемента. И полифонию хочется понасыщенней. Жду ваших советов!


----------



## kep (14 Июн 2016)

pcvsurol (14.06.2016, 13:51) писал:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь пробовал подключить по миди каналу к баяну синтезатор, например, ямаха с целью использовать его (синтезатора) автоаккомпанемент?


 Пробовали многие, получалось. По этому поводу много информации есть в группах:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/rolandv-accordions/info
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/RolandFR-8X/info
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BK-7m/info

Не очень прижилось потому, что весь набор должен быть компактным, а клавиши - уже другая весовая категория. Кстати, на автоаккомпанимент BK-7M особо не жалуются, а полифонию добывают из баяна. А что Вы считаете лучшим вариантом для автоаккомпанимента/полифонии?


----------



## pcvsurol (14 Июн 2016)

В идеале хочется подключить Yamaha tyros5. Возможности фантастические. И мне это нужно скорее для сочинительства, нежели чем для живых выступлений и поэтому размеры не имеют определяющего значения.


----------



## Andrey Z. (14 Июн 2016)

pcvsurol писал:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь пробовал подключить по миди каналу к баяну синтезатор, например,  ямаха с целью использовать его (синтезатора) автоаккомпанемент? Т.е. в таком случае чисто теоретически наш баян будет использован в качестве миди клавиатуры, а звуки и аккомпанемент задействуются от синтезатора.


----------



## kep (30 Окт 2016)

vadium (11.05.2016, 03:01) писал:


> сегодня вечером Уве Штегер ответил на эту тему про Bugari evo - поскольку он сделан на базе роланда, у него такая же "неплавнсть". так и ответил - "к сожалению да.":


 Vadium,
На форуме появились новые данные по этой проблеме, утверждается что в последней прошивке на восьмерке она исправлена. Я думаю Вам будет интересно почитать всю дискуссию, начиная с вот этого:

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/RolandFR-8X/conversations/messages/2721


----------



## vadium (30 Окт 2016)

kep/ писал:


> Vadium,
> На форуме появились новые данные по этой проблеме,


Спасибо! да, в последнем ответе у человека в лоджике всё работает, однако из этого видео не видно, насколько точно работает передача CC11.. - там надо внутрь редактора заходить.  Подал заявку на включение меня в эту группу, попробую им написать.


----------



## kep (30 Окт 2016)

vadium (30.10.2016, 13:55) писал:


> не видно, насколько точно работает передача CC11..


это как раз переписка с Uwe, он говорит, что у него так не получалось.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (6 Ноя 2016)

Всем роландовцам дооброго здоровья ! Прошу вашего совета. У меня просто появилась возможность в школе, заказать радиосистему на роланд. Посмотрел много, но я в них не разбираюсь. Посоветуйте, какая модель радиосистемы наиболее подходящая для баяна, и опробована вами уже?  Чтобы не особо дорогая. Цена-качество. 
Спасибо,  С уважением !


----------



## kep (7 Ноя 2016)

vadium (30.10.2016, 13:55) писал:


> насколько точно работает передача CC11


 Greg Volovic только что ответил именно на этот вопрос, и даже опубликовал видео:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/RolandFR-8X/conversations/messages/2760


----------



## kep (7 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко (06.11.2016, 22:27) писал:


> Посоветуйте, какая модель радиосистемы наиболее подходящая для баяна, и опробована вами уже? Чтобы не особо дорогая. Цена-качество.


 Роландовцы-аккордеонисты хвалят вот этот продукт:
http://www.smoothhound-innovations.com/

Можно купить прямо на сайте, но не уверен насчет доставки.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (7 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо вам kep за консультацию. Если можно скиньте в личку координаты, с кем можно связаться поговорить об этом приборе. С уважением, спасибо.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (7 Ноя 2016)

На электронку сюда [email protected]


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (14 Ноя 2016)

Всем здравствуйте. Неужели никто не щупал звуковые модули  в спарке с роландом? Нужен дельный совет.
Спасибо !


----------



## serpodub (14 Ноя 2016)

Мне звуки тоже приелись. Я подключал свой Roland 3xb к компьютеру с установленными библиотеками семплов, что по сути тоже самое. Результат расстроил. Все дело в мехе. Но об этом писалось несколькими сообщениями выше. Всё играет, но громкостью управлять практически невозможно. Звучит отвратно. Как по пиле проскакиваешь. В начале думал, что в настройках не разобрался до конца, а потом эту темку почитал, понял, что это у всех. Не торопитесь покупать модули, попробуйте подключить к чему-нибудь, к чему у Вас доступ есть - синтезатору, компу... поэкспериментируйте.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (14 Ноя 2016)

А в нём может есть функция отключения активности меха, как у Бутосовских миди-инструментах ?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (14 Ноя 2016)

serpodub, вы имели наверное вот это ввиду,  как я понимаю, чём в этом видео говорят   https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1
%82%D1%8C%20roland%203xb%20%D1%81%20%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1
%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BC&amp;path=wizard&amp;parent-reqid=1479148206560438-125
2363756775042857306255-sas1-5469&amp;noreask=1


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (14 Ноя 2016)

Извиняюсь, пардон.Не ту ссылку скинуд на видео. Я вот это имел ввиду


----------



## serpodub (14 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо за интересное видео, да я это имел ввиду, и это обсуждалось здесь. Как я понимаю, пролистав бегло иинструкцию своей тройки, возможность отключить мех есть. Там есть три предустановки обеспечивающих постоянное звучание - низкая, средняя, высокая. Единственное я этот режим в этих значениях не включал, зачем? Ведь даже в современной эстраде, допустим что "Баян Микс" показывают, и где идёт сплошная долбёжка в фонограмме нужна динамика. Хоть минимум для ведения фраз, понятно, что там нет разброса от pp до ff, хотя почему бы и нет. А без этого все ноты прозвучат одинаково и получится ещё хуже, играет будто робот, а не человек. Я не знаю, может конечно можно подключить к внешнему midi устройству отдельную педаль экспрессии, чтобы ей управлять громкостью, но это будет громоздко, куча проводов и никакой свободы на сцене, плюс усложнение соединений всегда чревато выходом какого-либо узла из строя.


----------



## serpodub (14 Ноя 2016)

А вообще, вообще у меня этот баян уже 6 год. За это время они так и не наладили этот контроллер. Только в 8 версии, как пишут пользователи. И это гигант Roland? Что их инженеры не умеют программировать контроллеры? Не верится в это. Думается хотели продвигать только собственные звуки и библиотеки устанавливаемые внутрь инструмента. Хотя их почему-то выпустили мало и сомнительного качества. В этом плане midi система выглядит намного лучше. В своё время меня очень впечатлил французский баян Cavagnolo Odyssee. Самое интересное, возвращаясь к нашей эстраде, те же "Баян Микс", играют как раз на них, а не на Роландах. Не случайно ведь думаю. К сожалению о них нет информации в широком доступе, видимо больше индивидуально и на заказ, а не так как роланд в любом интернет магазине, стоят, наверно, тоже прилично... Может есть тут те кто знаком с этими инструментами подробно - расскажет их особенности. Когда мой инструмент перестанет меня устраивать не знаю буду ли я опять связываться с роландом. Печально.


----------



## kep (14 Ноя 2016)

serpodub (14.11.2016, 21:36) писал:


> Всё играет, но громкостью управлять практически невозможно.


По крайней мере, в восьмерке с этим разобрались, все можно


----------



## serpodub (14 Ноя 2016)

kep (15.11.2016, 00:56) писал:


> По крайней мере, в восьмерке с этим разобрались, все можно


А что невозможно выпустить патч для тройки? У меня баян тоже не три копейки стоит. Брал за 100, сейчас все 200 или сколько там, давно цены не смотрел. И что я должен его выкинуть и отдать пол лимона за 8? Почему за свою немаленькую сумму я не могу получить минимальные удобства? А функционал восьмёрки не уверен что мне нужен.kep (15.11.2016, 01:22) писал:


> Что касается "вкусных звуков", самые интересные добываются из расширения "Dallape", особенно из Organtone. Но: вкусы у всех разные, нужно допиливать самому - и в возможности конструировать аккоредеонно-баянный звук Роландам равных нет.


Я нашёл свой звук баяна из готовых на тройке, который меня устраивает. Но согласитесь, что Роланд - по сути - синтезатор, когда мне понадобилось использовать его возможности при игре другими звуками - скрипками, например, саксофонами - появились проблемы. Не все звуки устраивают. Решил подключить стороннюю библиотеку, наткнулся на препятствие. Творчество страдает. В этом плане, думаю, я не один такой.


----------



## kep (15 Ноя 2016)

serpodub (15.11.2016, 01:47) писал:


> А что невозможно выпустить патч для тройки?


 Не знаю, но думаю, что Роланд не будет обновлять прошивку троек: они уже выпустили четверку и будут нянькаться с ней.
serpodub (15.11.2016, 01:47) писал:


> Почему за свою немаленькую сумму я не могу получить минимальные удобства?


 Сочувствую, а также радуюсь, что не имею ни малейшего отношения к Роланду.
serpodub (15.11.2016, 01:47) писал:


> Но согласитесь, что Роланд - по сути - синтезатор


 Очень специализированный синтезатор, в части неаккордеонных звуком - скорее семплер. То есть, самодостаточная система без больших возможностей обработки неспецифических звуков. Концепция замены акустического аккордеона, типа "хотите больше - покупайте дороже".


----------



## serpodub (15 Ноя 2016)

kep (15.11.2016, 04:31) писал:


> Не знаю, но думаю, что Роланд не будет обновлять прошивку троек: они уже выпустили четверку и будут нянькаться с ней.


Вообще-то производители всегда стараются поддерживать свои продукты и регулярно выпускать обновления. Эта политика роланда очень странная. Никогда не имел проблем с свежими драйверами и программами с устройствами других фирм. А исправили ли проблему в четвёрке - вопрос. На сайте для неё прошивки даже ещё нет.kep (15.11.2016, 04:31) писал:


> Концепция замены акустического аккордеона


Замены на что? При таком раскладе можно купить акустический инструмент подходящий по звуку и встроить звукосниматель микрофонный. Роланд же нужен не просто как замена, но и для использования всех других возможностей электроники, в частности и игра другими звуками. Они их сами туда встроили. Сами дали средство коммутации по midi и возможность взаимодействовать с другими инструментами. Их концепция шире - но до ума её не доводят.kep (15.11.2016, 04:31) писал:


> "хотите больше - покупайте дороже".


У меня была возможность купить семёрку (кстати как я понял там тоже проблема есть) остановил выбор на тройке по ряду причин - прежде всего лёгкий вес, достаточный диапазон для меня. Понятно что впихнуто в неё меньше, чем в 7 и 8 версиях, но я считаю, что то, что впихнуто - должно работать, а не криво косо стоять для галочки. Уплочено за это всё-таки тоже было.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (15 Ноя 2016)

Всем здравствуйте. Вот и хочеться вспомнить добрым словом нашихрусский мастеров: Бутусова и Виктора Шевцова. Их аппараты работают идеально, с звуковыми модулями сделанными из "клавиш". Было даже видео, кажется из старая первая версия тройки,была усовершенствована,и аккумуляторы были вставлены,и со звуком всё было в норме. Может обратиться к ним за советом. Они ж вроде и готовые модули используют, как то же оно работает у них без заиканий


----------



## kep (15 Ноя 2016)

serpodub (15.11.2016, 10:15) писал:


> Эта политика роланда очень странная.


 serpodub (15.11.2016, 10:15) писал:


> Их концепция шире - но до ума её не доводят.


 serpodub (15.11.2016, 10:15) писал:


> я считаю, что то, что впихнуто - должно работать, а не криво косо стоять для галочки.


----------



## kep (15 Ноя 2016)

Дискуссия свелась к тому, что нам должен Роланд за наши деньги. Мне это не очень интересно: я свой цикл очарования/разочарования уже прошел, и сейчас выжимаю все до капли из 
того, что есть.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (19 Ноя 2016)

Всем здравствуйте. Просмотрел ещё одно видео и опять не даёт покоя вопрос, почему у Литтау по миди, всё работает идеально и с модулями и с синтезаторами ? И мех привлекаеться. И злополучный контороллер №11 всё у него понимает и игрет без проблемм. Всего одна маленькая "шоколадка" на решётке, не ужели она всё таки лучше чем стольких"мозгов" впихнутых в роланды ? Господа роландовцы, а может прикупить эту примочку и всё это както соединить. Ну я не знаю. Как кто думает? С уважением


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (19 Ноя 2016)

вот ссылка на просмотренное мною видео    https://rutube.ru/video/84e0aa9d9b1d136e475174b609e5170b/


----------



## kep (19 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко (19.11.2016, 11:08) писал:


> Всего одна маленькая "шоколадка" на решётке, не ужели она всё таки лучше чем стольких"мозгов" впихнутых в роланды ?


 Шоколадка - не мозги, а панель управления. Мозги в корпусе, и там может быть немало.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (19 Ноя 2016)

Значит великий брэнд "роланд" с его хвалёными звуками,  это есть полный отстой


----------



## kep (19 Ноя 2016)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Значит великий брэнд "роланд" с его хвалёными звуками,  это есть полный отстой


http://rvb.ru/18vek/krylov/01text/vol3/01fables/053.htm


----------



## serpodub (20 Ноя 2016)

kep (19.11.2016, 22:52) писал:


> Значит великий брэнд "роланд" с его хвалёными звуками,  это есть полный отстой


Наоборот, он хорош и очень востребован. Миди система - это попытка сделать из обычного инструмента - цифровой. Только вот в чём проблема, инструмент для этого не был предназначен. там приходится всё переделывать, впихивать кучу датчиков, насколько-хорошо получается, не уверен, результат может быть и не однозначен, различаться и от фирм и от инструментов, дешёвый инструмент с плохой механикой, неудобным корпусом, плохим мехом, деревянным звуком хорошей миди-системой не исправишь, а в хороший акустический инструмент я бы встраивал встраивал только микрофоны. В роланде всё сбалансировано. Работает всё прекрасно. Что касается частностей таких как контроллер. Приведу пример - есть у меня видеорегистратор. Купил я его видео пишет прекрасно, а звук временами пропадал. Ошибка была системная. У многих такое происходило. Через 2 МЕСЯЦА компания решила проблему и выпустила новую прошивку. Всё отлично. Роланд решил не исправлял недочёт 5 лет. Пока не вышла восьмёрка. Я думаю компания просто сознательно ограничили функционал, чтобы кому надо (мне надо стало только сейчас) покупали более дорогую модель (всё может хорошо работать и на тройке а работает только на восьмёрке, так как мы этого захотели). Думаю это политика компании по привлечению средств и продвижению продукции, мне она не нравится, но я ничего не решаю, хотя могу долго спорить, либо соглашаюсь либо нет. А миди-системы, на то они и отдельные системы, чтобы изначально быть ориентированными на работу со сторонними модулями. Ищите и подбирайте звуки сами. Естественно там контроллер работает без проблем со сторонним миди-оборудованием. Моё мнение Роланду нужен серьёзный конкурент. Тогда и заботы о пользователях будет больше и ценовая политика скорректируется, функционал расширится.


----------



## kep (20 Ноя 2016)

serpodub - 
"..._Наконец
Я слышу речь не мальчика, но мужа._" 

serpodub (20.11.2016, 02:57) писал:


> Моё мнение Роланду нужен серьёзный конкурент.


 Абсолютно! Если бы то, что лет 100 как происходит в мире акустических инструментов и лет 50 - среди электронных (конкуренция), стряслось бы с Роландом - ему стало бы плохо, а нам хорошо


----------



## kep (20 Ноя 2016)

Последние известия про MIDI контроллер:
Greg Volovic

FR-8X передает 14-битное разрешение (двойное словo) для тех MIDI устройств, которые могут читать его. Но сам не может его читать! То есть, если передавать сыгранное обратно по MIDI IN, FR-8X будет воспроизводить не SUPER, а HIGH разрешение.


----------



## zhbr1983 (30 Ноя 2016)

Возможно на 3хв, сделать арабский строй?


----------



## kep (1 Дек 2016)

zhbr1983 писал:


> Возможно на 3хв, сделать арабский строй?


Нет, это на семерке-восьмерке реализовано. Еще, может быть, на четверке, но я не видел документацию.


----------



## zhbr1983 (2 Дек 2016)

Может народные хакеры помогут))


----------



## zhbr1983 (2 Дек 2016)

Мой новый комп. отказывается работать с программой роланд( Но на гармошке мы строй меняли как хотели. На семерке я играл там прям в баяне арабский строй менялся. Завтра привезут мой старый ноут. попробую поменять.


----------



## serpodub (2 Дек 2016)

zhbr1983 (02.12.2016, 02:34) писал:


> Мой новый комп. отказывается работать с программой роланд(


У вас Java может быть просто не установлено на компе, поэтому и не пашет. У меня так же было. Установил - заработало.


----------



## bykov.acco (27 Янв 2017)

Всем доброго времени суток!
Интересует следующий вопрос:
Если требуется отключить Roland FR-8 от сети во время зарядки(когда зарядка еще не завершена), то как правильно это сделать?


----------



## kep (27 Янв 2017)

bykov.acco (27.01.2017, 09:08) писал:


> как правильно это сделать?


 Правильно - никак. Прерывать зарядку плохо.


----------



## bykov.acco (27 Янв 2017)

Я вас понял. Спасибо!


----------



## bykov.acco (10 Фев 2017)

Подскажите пожалуйста, как убрать треск (кикс) с тембра флейты. Появляется когда играю быструю трель. Возможно ли это вообще? У меня Roland fr-8 xb. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## guran (15 Мар 2017)

Уважаемые!Возник такой вопрос.С самоиграйками других фирм,да и к примеру с"Roland-E-09,BK-3"стыкуется по MIDI FR-7xb?Обязательно-ли приcутствие разъёмов MIDI(in,out,thru)?Или достаточно USB тип B?  Я не такой-уж продвинутый в этих делах.Прошу больно не бить,пожалуйста.


----------



## kep (15 Мар 2017)

bykov.acco (10.02.2017, 12:39) писал:


> Возможно ли это вообще?


 Думаю что нет.Но есть другие флейты, особенно в оркестровом расширении.


----------



## Slawa (31 Мар 2017)

Guran, вы мне писали в лс, там что-то не получается ответить. Что то барахлит видимо на сайте. Я здесь отвечу. Свой Roland fr 1xb к самоиграйкам не пробовал подключать. Подключал только к компьютеру в качестве миди клавиатуры через программу Сонар 7. Всё работало без задержек. Подключался обычным USB кабелем. Предварительно установил на комп драйвер ASIO4ALL. Возможно, что существуют компьютерные программы самоиграйки. Я не интересовался пока ими.


----------



## kep (31 Мар 2017)

Slawa (31.03.2017, 18:25) писал:


> Возможно, что существуют компьютерные программы самоиграйки. Я не интересовался пока ими.


 Вот одна такая.


----------



## Slawa (31 Мар 2017)

Kep, спасибо! А сам не пробовал эту прогу? Я так понимаю, она для планшетов и смартфонов? Или только для смартфонов? Для Андроида тоже есть версия или только для Айфонов, интересно? А для ноутбуков простых с Виндой интересно есть? Я сам даже не думал как то про самоиграйки, привык играть с минусом или просто как есть  с левой рукой, а тут видео посмотрел, и подумал -- неплохо было бы так поиграться!


----------



## Slawa (31 Мар 2017)

Вот сам сейчас порылся в интернете и узнал, что есть такая программа самоиграйка VArranger 2 для Windows. Пока некогда, постараюсь в ближайшее время опробовать. Кто может уже испытывал, отпишитесь, пожалуйста.


----------



## kep (31 Мар 2017)

Slawa (31.03.2017, 20:51) писал:


> А сам не пробовал эту прогу?


 Настраиваю.Там все хитро: сама прога сделана одним из бывших Роландовских инженеров для Dexibel, но берет аккордеон через USB, с которым у iphone все традиционно через... бубен. Зато когда берет - поет и пляшет


----------



## guran (1 Апр 2017)

Slawa,Благодарю за оперативный ответ.Получается,что без"посредников"-никак...


----------



## Slawa (1 Апр 2017)

Сегодня опробовал виртуальную самоиграйку VArranger 2 на ноутбуке с Виндоус 7 с Roland fr-1xb. Всё работает, но есть задержка в пол секунды  примерно. так играть неприятно. Буду искать, что можно сделать


----------



## guran (2 Апр 2017)

Привет из Забайкалья!Slawa,Вы,как-то уж,простите,тщательно взялись за проработку этого вопроса.У Вас навеное свои дел выше крыши,а тут какой-то...Ведь на"выездных" выступлениях соединяют как-то 2 синтезатора разных фирм НАПРЯМУЮ,без ноутов,планшетов(или я ошибаюсь,без компа ни шагу?)...Меня интересует только такое соединение.Всего-то и нужно-педалью запустить стиль,а на баяне(пардон,кнопочном аккордеоне) играть обычным порядком,под аккомпанемент. Ну,возможно,кого-нибудь и текущее развитие темы заинтересует.


----------



## Slawa (2 Апр 2017)

Guran, я, во-первых, сам заинтересовался с вашей подачи проблемой самоиграек. Я никогда этим не пользовался, и вот сейчас занялся изучением этого вопроса. Насчет двух синтезаторов информацией не обладаю, у меня и одного то нет. Есть только Roland fr-1xb, как уже говорил. И то не так давно он появился у меня (вчера ровно два года как приобрел)  Могу посоветовать обратиться с вопросом на форум клавишников на сайтах musicforums.ru   или sintezator-online.ru. Народ там очень продвинутый сидит по этим вопросам, может быть уже и обсуждали что то похожее, и вы сможете найти ответ на ваш вопрос


----------



## Andrey Z. (3 Апр 2017)

bykov.acco писал:


> Подскажите пожалуйста, как убрать треск (кикс) с тембра флейты. Появляется когда играю быструю трель. Возможно ли это вообще? У меня Roland fr-8 xb. Заранее спасибо.


Треск иногда очень органично звучит  Вот кикс в моём исполнении  

А. Звезденков - The Girl from Ipanema (A.-C. Jobim) 
https://youtu.be/N0Dok7XFYsM


----------



## Andrey Z. (3 Апр 2017)

Спасибо. Можно пожалуйста подробнее о оркестровом расширении. Не уверен что понимаю о чем вы...Расширения для Roland FR
AcousticOrchestraExpansion
Dallape


----------



## kep (3 Апр 2017)

guran (02.04.2017, 01:31) писал:


> Ведь на"выездных" выступлениях соединяют как-то 2 синтезатора разных фирм НАПРЯМУЮ,без ноутов,планшетов(или я ошибаюсь,без компа ни шагу?)


 Не ошибаетесь. они соединяются по MIDI. Задержки в этом случае нет, но надо изучить MIDI протокол.


----------



## guran (3 Апр 2017)

*kep*, ...но надо изучить MIDI протокол.
В это всё и упирается!Ну,не спец я в этом.Читаю инструкцию 18-й раздел,и сразу вспоминается изучение компьютера,написано по русски ,даже кириллицей,а слова какие-то...Уже кучу инструкций накачал к синт-ам.А где контроллер,где функция,где канал и с чем это едят? Мозг,конечно,субстанция выносливая,но и его начинает "выносить". Н-да.Вопрос как-то незаметно переехал из одной темы в другую.Насчёт мюзикфорумс-так по-моему там сам чёрт ногу сломит. Они сами-то в курсе где и что лежит?
На всех форумах  обсуждается связка с компом,с программами,но нигде о 2-х синтезаторах.Разве что вскользь,как о само собой разумеющемся-прицепил и пользуюсь.


----------



## Roman2206 (12 Апр 2017)

Добрый вечер. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как настроить подбородники Chin (Roland fr8) на переключение программ ( User program list) ?


----------



## kep (12 Апр 2017)

Roman2206 (12.04.2017, 21:44) писал:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как настроить подбородники Chin (Roland fr8) на переключение программ ( User program list) ?


 Они переключаются так же, как регистры. Настройте подбородники на переключение регистров и в режиме User Program нажмите и держите 2 сек. кнопку Exit.


----------



## Roman2206 (12 Апр 2017)

Поставил Regist Up, подбородники не работают вообще. Также попробовал на переключение конкретного регистра. Все равно не работает.


----------



## Roman2206 (12 Апр 2017)

На Accordion подбородники работают, а на orchestra 1 и 2 не работают.


----------



## kep (13 Апр 2017)

Roman2206 (12.04.2017, 22:59) писал:


> На Accordion подбородники работают, а на orchestra 1 и 2 не работают.


 Так Вы где их программируете? В каком режиме?


----------



## serpodub (25 Май 2017)

А вообще, вообще, баян Roland существует уже значительное время, и на форуме роландистов много предлагаю всем создать тему и поделиться своим творчеством аудио/видео, своими наработками в творческих поисках использования новых возможности инструмента.


----------



## kep (25 Май 2017)

serpodub (25.05.2017, 09:17) писал:


> предлагаю всем создать тему и поделиться своим творчеством


 Создавайте - народ поддержит!


----------



## serpodub (6 Июн 2017)

Доброе утро, кто-нибудь знает есть ли в Роланде в звуковом оркестровом расширении звук литавр? Искал не нашёл. Многие инструменты там названы сокращённо, да ещё и на разных языках, непонятно вобщем, может кто знает если он есть как называется. Спасибо.


----------



## guran (6 Июн 2017)

serpodub писал:


> Доброе утро, кто-нибудь знает есть ли в Роланде в звуковом оркестровом расширении звук литавр? Искал не нашёл. Многие инструменты там названы сокращённо


По-моему называется"Timpni" с добавлением ноты от Е до Е1. Т.е.  Е-F-F#-G...


----------



## bykov.acco (9 Июн 2017)

serpodub писал:


> Доброе утро, кто-нибудь знает есть ли в Роланде в звуковом оркестровом расширении звук литавр? Искал не нашёл. Многие инструменты там названы сокращённо, да ещё и на разных языках, непонятно вобщем, может кто знает если он есть как называется. Спасибо.


Литавры есть в группе "Drum". Если я не ошибаюсь, то в сете "Orchestra".


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Июн 2017)

Всем "Роландовцам"-доброго здоровья ! Может я чуть и не по теме, прошу извенить. У меня такой вопрос, подскажите кто знает. Существует ли такой комплект: "Инструментально-вокальная радиосистема", ну как бы два в одном. Чтобы  было два передатчика в комплекте: одни на пояс инструментальный для баяна, и другой чтобы петь-головная гарнитура? Вот такой комплект. Я перелопатил кучу сайтов, ничего не нашёл. Если не трудно напишите, дайте совет кто с этим знаком. С уважением, спасибо !


----------



## valentin001 (8 Июл 2017)

Цифровой баян Weltmeister 87/120/IV/11/5Цифровой баян Weltmeister оснащен уникальной midi-системой Blue line — cамой совершенной и надежной Midi системой, с явно улучшенной динамикой меха, а также чувствительной многоуровневой клавиатурой, остающейся непревзойденной на всем рынке Midi оборудования!Непревзойдённая немецкая механика и качество сборки в сочетании с цифровой системой BlueLine Midi делают этот баян уникальным инструментом: профессиональный цифровой баян с невероятной легкостью в эскплуатации. Установленная BlueLine Midi система абсолютно невидима  на инструменте. Быстрота и надежность передачи данных в любой ситуации Midi-каналы в целом могут использоваться по Вашему усмотрению (из них до 4-х Midi-каналов для дисканта) Профессиональное, очень удобное програмное обеспечение с USB-кабелем для программирования Индивидуальная настройка, естественность и высокая чувствительность динамики мехов для каждого Midi-канала.


----------



## valentin001 (8 Июл 2017)

*valentin001*, V yuotube midi bajan  (elektro bajan). Vladimira Butusova, na baze Weltmeister.


----------



## valentin001 (8 Июл 2017)

http://www.baianist.ru/uslugi/midi-garmon/


----------



## valentin001 (8 Июл 2017)

http://vk.com/rusmidi


----------



## bayanmir (12 Июл 2017)

Кто-нибудь видел Roland Шестирядный? 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/akkordeon-roland-fr8x/673610098-74-12


82
И диапазон 4 октавы...


----------



## kep (12 Июл 2017)

bayanmir (12.07.2017, 12:27) писал:


> Кто-нибудь видел Roland Шестирядный?


 Да, колхозинг до Роландов добрался... 
Сделано, надо сказать, аккуратно (внешне), но я сильно сомневаюсь что сохранена velocity.


----------



## yalta (25 Авг 2017)

Всем привет, прошу помочь советом.
Вопрос дилетанта, скорее даже вопросы.
Мне 56 лет, очень хочу научиться играть на баяне (именно на баяне), на бытовом уровне, естественно, военные песни и т.д.. Настрой есть, но есть и проблема, живу в панельном доме и в процессе обучения скандальная соседка наверняка будет часто меня напрягать, так как слышимость хорошая, а заниматься я планирую каждый день.
Вопросы:
1. Понимаю, что выбор эл.баяна для обучения странноват, но я надеюсь, что с его помощью можно будет решить эту проблему. Я правильно понимаю, эл.баяны Роланд позволяют играть в наушниках, то есть практически бесшумно ?
2. И если это так, то нет ли каких фатальных противопоказаний для выбора самой дешевой модели (или просто одной из наиболее дешевых) Роланда в качестве первого инструмента ? 
И пока в ценах до конца не разобрался (но как понимаю FR-1 xb это самое дешевое 125 тр, а б/у хрен его найдешь).
3. Можно ли в процессе обучения играть на обычном (неэлектронном) баяне относительно тихо ?
Сам я не музыкант, разве что в школе несколько лет занимался гитарой, но потом только бренчал, а потом и вовсе забросил.
Ноты сейчас вспоминаю потихоньку, музыкальную грамоту раньше на базовом уровне знал.


----------



## VikVlDem (25 Авг 2017)

yalta (25.08.2017, 12:19) писал:


> Можно ли в процессе обучения играть на обычном (неэлектронном) баяне относительно тихо ?


Можно. Только при покупке баяна проверьте ответ у него при тихом звуке. Это у детей маленьких не хватает внимания на всё и они грохочут.


----------



## guran (17 Май 2018)

Приветствую всех !
Немного не в тему , но не нашёл где обсуждалось подобное. 

Такое вот приспособление. Правда описание невнятное.


----------



## soundmaster310 (4 Дек 2018)

Доброго вечера всем. Да нет, зимой играть не планирую. Где-то с мая по октябрь включительно, не больше.


----------



## zhbr1983 (9 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте! У меня такая проблема. Я хочу свой миди баян подключить к клавишами по радио миди системе. Все подключилось, играет, но звуки выбираются произвольно. А мне нужно 10 банков по 16 звуков распределить на регистры на баяне. То есть банки и звуки должны отдельно выбираться. Это реально сделать?


----------



## kep (11 Янв 2019)

zhbr1983 писал:


> Здравствуйте! У меня такая проблема. Я хочу свой миди баян подключить к клавишами по радио миди системе. Все подключилось, играет, но звуки выбираются произвольно. А мне нужно 10 банков по 16 звуков распределить на регистры на баяне. То есть банки и звуки должны отдельно выбираться. Это реально сделать?


Если я правильно понимаю, у Вас FR-что–то X
Тогда это можно сделать, запрограммировав 10 UserPrograms (UPG), каждый со своей разблюдовкой MIDI и поместив их в один User Program Bank. Тогда при выборе этого банка Вы нажимом на регистр выбираете UPG.


----------



## zhbr1983 (11 Янв 2019)

Спасибо! Можно поподробней.) Как именно отредактировать кнопку User Program для переключения банков. Или любой другой  регистр. В инструкции написано, что можно 128 звуков и 4 банка запомнить. У меня 3-хв.


----------



## zhbr1983 (11 Янв 2019)

в миди клавиатурах выбираешь клавишу и назначаешь что хочешь. А на баяне как поменять или назначить команду не понятно.


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2019)

Руководство, стр 56 и приложение. Качать здесь: https://www.roland.com/global/products/fr-3x/support/


----------



## soundmaster310 (16 Янв 2019)

День добрый. Ещё по поводу аккумов: какую фирму лучше брать? И кто какими пользуется? Что можете сказать о фирме "Camilion", или "Kamilion"? Не знаю точно, как правильно пишется название. Подойдут ли аккумы других фирм к камилионовским зарядным устройствам?


----------



## Виктор61 (25 Дек 2019)

Доброго здоровья добрым людям ! Может кто подскажет ? У меня на 9 году эксплуатации Rolanda FR 7 xb появилась проблема ! На дисплее 2 горизонтальных белых полосы. Что делать ? Есть вариант отправки в США на ремонт,но это реально снимается так сказать вся ,,приблуда,, стоимость конечно значительная и опасно... Уедет приблуда и может не вернуться.... или купить на Алиэкспрессе дисплей китайский. Что может посоветуете ? Может кто и сталкивался с такой проблемой ?


----------



## kep (26 Дек 2019)

Виктор61 написал(а):


> На дисплее 2 горизонтальных белых полосы.


К сожалению, распространенная проблема, и Роландом не лечится.
Есть умелец, который решает проблему заменой дисплея, при этом дефектный дисплей надо отправлять к нему для прошивки нового.
Уже довольно много народу решили таким образом проблему, отзывы- сугубо положительные.
Вот видео со всей информацией:





Судя по имени и акценту - соотечественник.


----------



## Виктор61 (26 Дек 2019)

kep написал(а):


> К сожалению, распространенная проблема, и Роландом не лечится.
> Есть умелец, который решает проблему заменой дисплея, при этом дефектный дисплей надо отправлять к нему для прошивки нового.
> Уже довольно много народу решили таким образом проблему, отзывы- сугубо положительные.
> Вот видео со всей информацией:
> ...


Вот про него я и писал... Но как то страшновато отсылать дисплей за океан.... Чуть чё - считай баян станет просто погремушкой... Думал сам разберусь...Может разобрать почистить контакты.... Обидно в своё время столько денег ввалено было за инструмент...и вот те на те ...Дисплей в томате (((......


----------



## Sergio Vinchi (14 Фев 2021)

Вопрос к владельцам кнопочных аккордеонов Роланда, т.е. FR 1XB (на старшие не рассчитываю по финансам, да и этот кусается).
Каков средний бесполомочный ресурс у этих инструментов? Особенно напрягают силиконовые мембраны в клавиатуре, которые по отзывам периодически рвутся уже через пару лет умеренной игры.
Что-то изменилось в лучшую сторону за последние годы? Улучшили они конструкцию этого узла?
Чего еще неприятного происходит с этими инструментами, что хорошо известно и является предметом нецензурной лексики?
Я как только подумаю, что эта вот самая младшая "детская" шалабушка FR 1XB стоит так же, как и старшая модель Роландского или Ямаховского сценического пиано со взвешенной клавиатурой, разум начинает торжествовать. Однако, ну нужно ведь как-то тихо заниматься? На этом, наверное, цена и держится. А Ямаха, почему то, не хочет подключиться к конкуренции. Ну, или хотя бы в Китае лепили их, а не в Италии. Все остальное лепят и ничего.


----------



## Sergio Vinchi (14 Фев 2021)

В дополнение к вопросу выше: пообщался с владельцами (англоязычниками) клавишников FR4 и FR8 - говорят "Годы играем на них по 24 часа в сутки" - и никаких проблем. А про рвущиеся мембраны и слыхом не слыхивали. Может эта проблема ушла вместе с FR3? Хотелось бы понять - если это так и есть, то что там Роланд принципиально изменил, чтобы эти мембраны не рвались. Хотя, иногда требуется всего лишь небольшого разумного изменения в элементе конструкции, чтобы продлить долговечность этого элемента в десятки раз.


----------



## Sergio Vinchi (16 Фев 2021)

Судя по активности и количеству откликов я догадываюсь, что популярность данных инструментов оставляет желать лучшего.
Или же я задал "неправильные" вопросы, чего тоже не исключаю.


----------



## kep (16 Фев 2021)

Sergio Vinchi написал(а):


> Судя по активности и количеству откликов я догадываюсь, что популярность данных инструментов оставляет желать лучшего.
> Или же я задал "неправильные" вопросы, чего тоже не исключаю.


Единичка не столь популярна как другие модели. У меня была эта проблема с клавиатурой на FR-7, не помню, делал ли что-нибудь на FR-7x - но точно было лучше. На FR-8X этой проблемы нет, но есть общая проблема с выходами: они внизу, нет-нет да кто-нибудь поставит нструмент на штекеры и так они расшатывают пайку выходов.


----------



## Виктор61 (11 Окт 2021)

Друзья ! У меня вопрос касающийся баяна FR 7 xb..... На мероприятии при громкости на ,,ВСЮ,, Отключился мой Roland.... Через 3 минуты Включаю Его ...- РАБОТАЕТ !!! Кто может подскажет , Что может служить Причиной Такого ,,поведения,, !? Звучала минусовка с флешки и + я ещё играл на Правой клавиатуре..... С Уважением..... PS. Написал Виктору Шевцову который делает электробаяны ,совмещая их с синтезаторами...Но он молчит.....


----------



## kep (12 Окт 2021)

Виктор61 написал(а):


> Друзья ! У меня вопрос касающийся баяна FR 7 xb..... На мероприятии при громкости на ,,ВСЮ,, Отключился мой Roland.... Через 3 минуты Включаю Его ...- РАБОТАЕТ !!!


Возможно отключение из-за перегрузки: аккордеон потреблял по-полной, если батарея немолодая - могла не выдержать нагрузки.


----------



## kep (12 Окт 2021)

Виктор61 написал(а):


> Звучала минусовка с флешки


Минусовка, часом, не mp3? Если да, то перегоните в WAV формат - станет лучше.
Причина здесь уже обсуждалась: на раскрытие MP3 задействуется много ресурсов процессора в дополнение к собственно основным обязанностям - а он кремниевый, не резиновый


----------



## Виктор61 (13 Окт 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Минусовка, часом, не mp3? Если да, то перегоните в WAV формат - станет лучше.
> Причина здесь уже обсуждалась: на раскрытие MP3 задействуется много ресурсов процессора в дополнение к собственно основным обязанностям - а он кремниевый, не резиновый


Посмотрел...Формат WAV.....


----------



## Виктор61 (13 Окт 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Возможно отключение из-за перегрузки: аккордеон потреблял по-полной, если батарея немолодая - могла не выдержать нагрузки.


Вот скорее с Вами соглашусь...Батарея не ,,молодая,, Родная стала держать заряд от силы Один час и ,,умирала,, Купил новую ,вот забыл в каком году и всегда заряжал по полной ,Не прерывая процесс зарядки... Грешил на контакты думал может окисел...Смотрел всё в норме. Ох уж этот Roland...... то дисплей стал тускнет пропадать полосы пошли горизонтальные...то вот теперь ,,заглох,, на халтуре на самом интересном месте...


----------



## kep (13 Окт 2021)

Ну, проверка тут простая: добейтесь того же эффекта дома или где можете играть на полном звуке и попробуйте включиться от сети.


----------



## Виктор61 (13 Окт 2021)

Ок. Попробую....


kep написал(а):


> Ну, проверка тут простая: добейтесь того же эффекта дома или где можете играть на полном звуке и попробуйте включиться от сети.


----------



## kep (13 Окт 2021)

Виктор61 написал(а):


> Ох уж этот Roland...... то дисплей стал тускнет пропадать полосы пошли горизонтальные.


Посмотрите ещё раз на того же мужика, он теперь предлагает замену на увеличенный дисплей, лучше видно. Руку за него на отсечение не отдам, но много народу починились и вполне счастливы.


----------



## Виктор61 (13 Окт 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Посмотрите ещё раз на того же мужика, он теперь предлагает замену на увеличенный дисплей, лучше видно. Руку за него на отсечение не отдам, но много народу починились и вполне счастливы.


Да ! Видел...Он мне (этот мужик с Америки) случайно попутав видимо почту прислал фото дисплея.... Но он мне сказал что в Россию не возможно с Америки прислать...Прибалтика...Белоруссия... А мы - Отдельные..... Ладно. Спасибо Вам за совет. Всего доброго.


----------



## Виктор61 (13 Окт 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Посмотрите ещё раз на того же мужика, он теперь предлагает замену на увеличенный дисплей, лучше видно. Руку за него на отсечение не отдам, но много народу починились и вполне счастливы.



Вот Этот Новый дисплей ......


----------



## Sego (28 Янв 2022)

Мне не очень понравилась реализация исполнения баса правой рукой в четверке, а именно касание, отключить его как то не особо получилось (controller-belows). Просто привык интонировать мехом (наверно как и большинство нас), и для меня это лишнее вообще. Нашел выход такой - пр. в оркестр, и там нужные тембра, и контроллер функционирует, как и должен.


----------



## kep (28 Янв 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Мне не очень понравилась реализация исполнения баса правой рукой в четверке, а именно касание, отключить его как то не особо получилось (controller-belows). Просто привык интонировать мехом (наверно как и большинство нас), и для меня это лишнее вообще. Нашел выход такой - пр. в оркестр, и там нужные тембра, и контроллер функционирует, как и должен.


Посмотрите в списке звуков (отдельная дока), чем каждый управляется: либо мехом, либо касанием. Касание можно отключить в системных настройках, но я бы не советовал: в этом вся сила Роланда. Есть звуки, например человеческие голоса, которые управляются и тем и другим - и произносимые звуки изменяются в зависимости. А такое сочетание, как аккордеонный звук, управляемый мехом, одновременно с пианино или электропиано, управляемым касанием - роскошь!
Что касается басов - оркестровые басы почти все щипковые, где только касанием и поинтонируешь.


----------



## Sego (29 Янв 2022)

Не знаю, думаю, что для нормального touch нужна другая клавиатура, на других принципах. Может на EVO оно и хорошо, но на четверке как то не особо (имхо).


----------



## kep (29 Янв 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Не знаю, думаю, что для нормального touch нужна другая клавиатура, на других принципах. Может на EVO оно и хорошо, но на четверке как то не особо (имхо).


У четверки клавиатура Fatar, вполне качественная - как на синтезаторах. Имеет смысл играть с параметрами чувствительности к нажатию. А что можно сделать - ну вот, например:


----------



## Sego (31 Янв 2022)

да, для собственно "мелодии" я ставлю комбинировано, в предыдущем речь про бас шла, вот бас мне совсем не понравился, оставляю только "мех".


----------



## gary (1 Фев 2022)

Всю сознательную жизнь я играл на аккустических инструментах. Последний инструмент у меня был Excelsior. И вот, я решил окунуться в электронику. Скажу честно, я долго ходил в раздумьях. У моего товарища был FR 7XB. Сколько раз я был у него дома, столько и играл на его инструменте. Большого уддовольствия я не получал. Что меня подкупало, так это то, что он был легче моего инструмента. У моего другого товарища был аккордеон FR 8. И что интересно - он звучал по другому. Намного лучше. В конце концов я поборол свои сомнения и купил FR8XB. Первые месяцы было тяжело привыкать, т.к этот инструмент всё таки не баян в чистом виде, а как бы виртуальный инструмент. Что мне нравится в инструменте: звуки в FR8 мне больше нравятся чем в FR7, настройка меха лучше чем в FR7, точнее сказать она совершенно другая, клавиатура лёгкая и вес инструмента не очень тяжёлый. Что не нравится: клавиатура сильно стучит, но это происходит из-за того, что она активная, тяжело делать различные штрихи, очень сложно делать тремоло мехом, точнее практически невозможно. Я не согласен с некоторыми высказываниями, что на этом инструменте нельзя играть классическую музыку. Можно играть. Много и разной. Надо поискать в YouTub. Там есть молодые исполнители-музыканты, которые кроме всего ещё и разбираются в электронике.


----------



## kep (1 Фев 2022)

gary написал(а):


> В конце концов я поборол свои сомнения и купил FR8XB.


Нашего полку прибыло!


gary написал(а):


> звуки в FR8 мне больше нравятся чем в FR7


А если настроить, да еще MFX эффекты подключить - сказка!


gary написал(а):


> настройка меха лучше чем в FR7, точнее сказать она совершенно другая,


Точно. Там есть сервомотор, он имитирует облегчение хода меха в зависимости от количества нажатых кнопок. Но нужно экспериментировать с кривыми сопротивления.


gary написал(а):


> клавиатура сильно стучит, но это происходит из-за того, что она активная


По опыту, все, кто пересаживаются на Роланд, делают две ошибки: "дерут" мех - а им нужно без усилия делать микроскопические движения, и стучат по клавишам - для чувствительных к нажатию клавиш это как fortissimo на пианино. Не вина наша, но беда 


gary написал(а):


> тяжело делать различные штрихи, очень сложно делать тремоло мехом, точнее практически невозможно.


Первое правило: расслабить руку! Все делается миллимитровыми движениями меха. Попробуйте выставить X-Heavy и делать тремоло не на сжатом мехе, а на слегка рздвинутом. 


gary написал(а):


> Я не согласен с некоторыми высказываниями, что на этом инструменте нельзя играть классическую музыку. Можно играть. Много и разной.


----------



## Sego (2 Фев 2022)

gary - поздравляю с покупкой!

Полностью согласен с Кэп_ом!

Добавлю - по поводу стука клавы, семерка "стучит" больше, ну и попробуйте убрать, или уменьшить добавляемые шумы язычков и прочего (имитация) в настройках, по умолчанию это несколько громковато.
Тремоло - можно играть, но надо под себя мех настроить, kep правильно написал.
Исполнение классической - все играется, более того, интонировать можно гораздо тоньше, нежели чем на акустике. Нужно учитывать динамический диапазон инструмента, включите усиление (boost) в настройках, на забугорных пишут, увеличивает громкость на треть. И это собственно нужно не для громкости, как таковой, а именно для динамического диапазона о pp до ff. И настройте мех "под себя" , это дело не одного дня, тут, как пишет kep, несколько по иному и ощущения и отдача инструмента. Нужно экспериментировать.
Эквалайзинг советовал бы освоить. Ибо на восьмерке можно применять (насколько я понял) к отдельным язычкам, например тот же фагот можно выровнять по всему диапазону, что бы на выход внутренних динамиков звучало все абсолютно ровно.
Не ориентируйтесь на наушники. В них если не идеально, то гораздо все лучше. Отстраивайте на внутренние динамики.


----------



## kep (2 Фев 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Ибо на восьмерке можно применять (насколько я понял) к отдельным язычкам


Ну, это жирно будет даже для восьмерки  В ней эквалайзер - один из MFX-эффектов, то есть, можно повесить на любой из оркестровых звуков.


----------



## Sego (2 Фев 2022)

... понял+)


----------



## Sego (2 Фев 2022)

gary - да, забыл по поводу - "_тяжело делать различные штрихи_" Не совсем понятно про что речь. Штрихи, как таковые, можно делать какие угодно, при чем легче и "изящнее", чем на акустике, и связанно это именно с тем, что прилагаемые усилия для ведения меха гораздо меньше, чем на акустике. Но к этому надо привыкнуть, это требует времени. Требует времени привыкание к слуховому контролю, ибо звук, исходящий от Роланда, идет несколько по иному, нежели , чем в акустике. Попробуйте маленький эксперимент, поиграйте в наушниках часок, а потом на динамики - первое ощущение будет - "ну и ерунда какая то") 
Здесь можно посоветовать отключить на первое время toch вообще, оставить только мех (belows).
Далее, скажем на акустике, играя концерты, первым я всегда старался ставить, играть что то тихо-спокойное, что бы "уши", "голова" просто привыкла к акустике зала. Здесь примерно тоже самое. Включаете boost, как писал, включаете тутти регистр, полная громкость и "рявкаете" фортиссимо аккорд.... И это рявкание нужно головой запомнить - и громкость, и самое главное - усилия, прилагаемые для этого. Потом скажем на фаготе что нибудь на ррр..., и тоже запомнить... Это и есть динамический диапазон инструмента, и что не мало важно - динамический диапазон этого СЭТА, ПРОГРАММЫ, РЕГИСТРА... Ибо на других, может быть несколько по иному. И уже отсюда и плясать.
Но это все требует времени, быстро не получится.+)


----------



## tetris (Сегодня в 19:30)

Товарищи,

Кто-нибудь пользовался Roland FR3-SB? Кажись, старая модель.
Пытался использовать фунцию поиска, но по этой модели ничего не нашел.
Если ли какие причины его не брать в качестве дешевого инструмента для тихого обучения в наушники? Какие проблемы могут быть у подержанного цифрового баяна?

Спасибо.


----------

